# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  CryEngine 3 SDK : il est sorti !

## beuargh

Crytek a sorti le SDK free to use de son célèbre moteur le 17.08.2011. A télécharger sur CryDev.net. A ce jour, la version est quelque peu buggée, de l'aveu de Crytek. Bien entendu, les mises à jour viendront mettre de l'ordre dans le bousin.

Le *code source en C++* est disponible dans le dossier /code.

Le SDK ne requiert aucune installation et fonctionne sur les système 32 bits bien que ce soit déconseillé par Crytek au vu de la limitation de la mémoire propre à ces systèmes.
La* licence pour projet commerciaux* consiste en des royalties de l'ordre de 20 %.

*Pas de DX11 pour le moment*, mais sera disponible dans une prochaine mise à jour.

Documentation en ligne

Le kit comprend, entre autre :

Le code source pour le moteur graphique + moteur de jeuUne version compilée du moteur pour les systèmes 32 et 64 bitL'éditeur "Sandbox 3", comme "world editor"600MB compressés d'assets (modèles 3d, textures, scripts, animations, etc)Fmod Designer et Lame encoder pour l'audio, et l'application PolyBump pour les normal maps des modèles 3d haute définition + d'autres, à vérifier au moment de la sortie

Le SDK requiert une inscription au site CryDev.net

A noter que le "cookbook" vient de sortir et est dispo chez Amazon.

Lien sur le post de Crysis France avec pas mal d'infos

Forum sur CryDev concernant les tutoriaux

----------


## war-p

Oui, enfin l'UDK aura un concurrent et va progresser plus rapidement au lieu de faire des trucs pour iphone!  ::lol::

----------


## SCVG2

Si je puis me permettre (on voit le type qui s'est inscrit pour poster ça  ::): ), vous avez plus d'infos ici...
http://www.crysis-france.com/forum/i...pic=15917&st=0

Les fichiers avaient été mis en ligne sans autorisation...décidément Crytek, niveau passoire, on fait pas mieux.

----------


## beuargh

J'ai mis ton lien dans le premier post  :;):

----------


## Teto

Je me souviens, quand l'UDK était sorti, j'avais posté sur une autre forum que l'idéal serait que CE3 sorte aussi.

Les professionnel de la profession m'avaient alors dit que ce n'était pas possible, même dans mes rêves les plus fous, comme quoi ceci cela. Je devrais y reposter, tiens, pour dire ce que j'en pense...  :^_^: 

En tout cas vivement que ça sorte.  ::wub:: 

Dix contre un que l'Id5 risque fort de subir le même sort?  ::trollface::

----------


## beuargh

> Dix contre un que l'Id5 risque fort de subir le même sort?


Tiens, je m'étais dis la même chose :P

----------


## SCVG2

> Je me souviens, quand l'UDK était sorti, j'avais posté sur une autre forum que l'idéal serait que CE3 sorte aussi.
> 
> Les professionnel de la profession m'avaient alors dit que ce n'était pas possible, même dans mes rêves les plus fous, comme quoi ceci cela. Je devrais y reposter, tiens, pour dire ce que j'en pense...


Pareil, on m'avait ris au nez avec des phrases du genre "y'aurait pas d'intérêt pour Crytek"...

----------


## beuargh

Tiens, un message de Cry-Adam sur le forum de CryMod : 




> As you have probably already realised, Monday didn't go ahead as planned!
> 
> At present it's looking like tomorrow but that's not finalised yet.


Donc ça sortirait demain :aprendreavecdespincettes:

----------


## SCVG2

Là il parle d'un changement dans le site...

----------


## beuargh

Justement  ::):

----------


## SCVG2

N'oublie pas qu'il manque la section Téléchargements pour les mods de Crysis 2  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Raah, mais je vais pas avoir le temps d'y toucher.  :Emo: 
C'est trop tôt !  :Emo: 
:ParSePlanquerDansUnTrou:

----------


## nero_angelo

c'est sortis les copains !!
http://www.crydev.net/ , par contre il n'y a pas de doc avec ? .
edit: ah j'ai rien dit, elle est en ligne !

----------


## beuargh

Foutre !

Merde, je pourrai pas tester ce soir, je rentrerai trop tard du boulot  ::(: 

---------- Post added at 18h12 ---------- Previous post was at 17h25 ----------




> Tiens, un message de Cry-Adam sur le forum de CryMod : 
> Donc ça sortirait demain :aprendreavecdespincettes:


Hin hin !

:win:

----------


## Teto

Je suis en train de télécharger.  :B): 
Je vous tiens au jus.  ::wub::

----------


## Nonok

::o:  Oh my gawd. Je download immédiatement mon précieux. On est bridé à des mods solo si j'ai bien tout suivi ?

----------


## nero_angelo

Par contre je ne suis pas contre quelques tutoriaux car la je ne comprends rien .

----------


## Froyok

Tu peux déjà lire toute la doc officielle.  ::P:

----------


## Nonok

Si j'ai le temps, je ferai un petit tuto pour l'utilisation de base de la Sandbox. Par contre, la modélisation et le reste, je suis un noublard total. Si quelqu'un nous faisait un tuto d'import de model et de rig, ce serait classe.

J'aimerais bien faire de la map fournie en tutoriel un mini-jeu à la Amnesia. Mais bon, passons je n'ai pas le niveau pour faire ça en ce moment.

----------


## Teto

Bon, premières impressions:
:baaaaaaave:  :Bave: 

Où est mon UDK?
Ah, le voilà.
Voyons... uninstall il est où.
:doubleclic:
Bon! Passons aux choses sérieuses...

Bon sans rire ça n'a rien à voir avec l'UDK, cela fait plus penser à Hammer, mais réactualisé.
Sinon j'ai regardé la carte démo, hum... Pour un niveau démo ils auraient pu faire mieux, faire un niveau qui montre toutes les possibilités de l'Engine, comme l'UDK. En plus il a vraiment été fait à l'arrach', avec des textures à 2 balles, sans normalmap, quelques arbres nuls. Est-ce que je faisais tourner dans l'éditeur et donc avec une basse résolution? Les seules choses de réussies sont l'eau, les effets de lumière et certains effets HDR. Des trucs de base intégré au moteur sans doute. On peut faire les siens, pas de problème, mais le minimum est déjà là. J'ai crashé 2 fois, mais j'ai des problèmes avec ma carte mère je pense (j'ai le même type de problèmes quand je joue à des jeux un peu gourmands).

L'ensemble est plus facile à utiliser que l'UDK. Je ne sais pas pour Hammer, je n'y ai pratiquement pas touché. Reste qu'un second écran est plus ou moins indispensable (je suis sous 1680x1050)

Je suis sous Seven 64bits, 8gigas de mémoire vive, HD4850 512M, Quad Core.

Je n'ai pas encore touché à la génération de terrain, je vais essayer d'importer des assets disponibles chez Crymod, je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit, on va tester. On peut faire des nuages, ça a l'air sympa (c'est un objet comme un autre, donc on doit les faire à la main! - à confirmer).

Je n'ai pas regardé à passer à la 3ème personne.

Voilà, c'est un peu foutraque, mais ce sont mes premières impression à 19H47.

Je vais regarder la doc, maintenant...  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

Mouairf, plus simple que l'udk ? Je trouve pas, et pourtant hammer j'y ai pas mal touché aussi.
C'est fluide en tout cas, c'est bien mieux que l'UDK à ce niveau !  ::): 
Cela dit y'a du bug aussi.  ::P:  (Genre le sprint qui s'accumule, l'eau près du phare qui change de niveau et dont le reflet bug)


Par contre ce couillon d'éditeur fait sauter mes profils de couleurs à chaque démarrage, ça c'est pète couille.
Aucun crash chez moi, et je suis toujours pas fan du rendu des lumières du Cry Engine 3 (Blorange Bloom POWA!).
Après c'est comme tout, ça se contrôle et se maitrise.


J'attends de voir ce que les gens feront avec, pour ma aprt je garde l'UDK.  ::P: 

Tiens au fait :



> For those who want to make the step into commercial gaming, we’ll offer a royalty-only license model for games made with this SDK, where Crytek require only 20% of the developer’s revenues from the commercial launch of their game.


http://crytek.com/news/crytek-releas...free-of-charge
(Pour rappel l'udk est à 25% à partir de 50000$ + la licence à 70€)

----------


## nero_angelo

Par contre j'ai pas vu de DX11, il n'était pas prévus normalement ?

----------


## Froyok

> Par contre j'ai pas vu de DX11, il n'était pas prévus normalement ?


D'après la FAQ, il débarquera dans les prochaines mise à jour.

----------


## beuargh

Vivement demain que je puisse tester toussa. 

Il y a déjà des tutos sur youporntube, à ce que je vois.

----------


## Teto

> D'après la FAQ, il débarquera dans les prochaines mise à jour.


C'est ça. Je suppose qu'ils veulent régler certains problèmes / faire le ménage avant de lancer ça dans la nature.
Sinon [mylife] j'ai regardé dans mon Bios qui n'était pas correctement configuré. J'ai joué ensuite un peu à Batman AA, ça ne plantait plus, mais toujours des problèmes. Je soupçonne ma carte mère de ne pas trop aimer les CG ATI, étant prévue pour faire du SLI uniquement. Oui, elle date un peu. J'ai vraiment besoin de changer de config'.[/mylife]

Pour la génération de terrain et l'import d'asset, je verrai demain. Un peu fatigué, là. :buaaahsommeil:



> Aucun crash chez moi, et je suis toujours pas fan du rendu des lumières du Cry Engine 3 (Blorange Bloom POWA!).
> Après c'est comme tout, ça se contrôle et se maitrise.


Oui, paske là c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité  :^_^: . Le bloom orangé, c'est une feature standard dans l'UDK, et je le trouve bien plus prononcé que dans CE3. Et je trouve bien plus sympa et pertinente de la vision lointaine (l'impression de brume).

----------


## Froyok

> Oui, paske là c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la charité . Le bloom orangé, c'est une feature standard dans l'UDK, et je le trouve bien plus prononcé que dans CE3. Et je trouve bien plus sympa et pertinente de la vision lointaine (l'impression de brume).


C'est sur que le bloom et le sunshaft de l'UDK à outrance.  :Gerbe: 
M'enfin chez le CE3 c'est les lensflar à outrance.  :Gerbe: ²

----------


## Teto

Cépafo!

Match nul, donc. Sinon, je n'ai pas dit que CE3 était plus facile, j'ai dit que son interface était mieux faite et que c'était plus simple de s'y retrouver. Et il me semble que les variables à outrance dans les objets dans l'UDK soient absents ici.

En revanche, un bémol: l'UDK on sent qu'on peut mettre facilement les mains dans le cambouis pour bidouiller l'engine, pour peu qu'on maitrise Uscript. Bizarrement dans le CE3 cela ne me semble pas être le cas. Je veux dire, on a tous les outils pour faire des niveaux, mais pas/moins pour modifier les mécanismes du niveau. Est-ce que par exemple on peut faire mumuse avec la gravité aussi "facilement" qu'avec l'UDK, et reproduire ce que tu fais pour Exil? Je n'en suis pas forcément certain. On verra.

----------


## nero_angelo

> Cépafo!
> 
> Match nul, donc. Sinon, je n'ai pas dit que CE3 était plus facile, j'ai dit que son interface était mieux faite et que c'était plus simple de s'y retrouver. Et il me semble que les variables à outrance dans les objets dans l'UDK soient absents ici.
> 
> En revanche, un bémol: l'UDK on sent qu'on peut mettre facilement les mains dans le cambouis pour bidouiller l'engine, pour peu qu'on maitrise Uscript. Bizarrement dans le CE3 cela ne me semble pas être le cas. Je veux dire, on a tous les outils pour faire des niveaux, mais pas/moins pour modifier les mécanismes du niveau. Est-ce que par exemple on peut faire mumuse avec la gravité aussi "facilement" qu'avec l'UDK, et reproduire ce que tu fais pour Exil? Je n'en suis pas forcément certain. On verra.


Je pense qu'avec le Flow graph éditor il pourrait mais ça ne serais pas facile.Pour ma part , je trouve ça moins accessible que l'UDK, peut être que je ne suis tout simplement pas habitué.Bref je pense que je vais bien éplucher la DOC et les vidéos.Quand je vois que j'ai du mal rien que pour mettre un material sur le sol xd .

----------


## Froyok

> Est-ce que par exemple on peut faire mumuse avec la gravité aussi "facilement" qu'avec l'UDK, et reproduire ce que tu fais pour Exil? Je n'en suis pas forcément certain. On verra.


Oui je pense (je pense au mod "mirror's edge" pour crysis 1), et faut pas croire; dans EXIL c'est loin d'être facile, faut tricher même et tout reprogrammer manuellement.

----------


## SCVG2

Cry-Ruan a réalisé ceci:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW3m2qgQ_so
Pas de LUA, ni de C++, que du FlowGraph.

Sinon, mode troll, en parlant de features standard de l'UDK, les textures en niveau de qualité calé sur Baveux + Pourrave, c'en est une aussi ?  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Sinon, mode troll, en parlant de features standard de l'UDK, les textures en niveau de qualité calé sur Baveux + Pourrave, c'en est une aussi ?


Il me semble qu'à ce niveau Crysis 2 ne fait pas mieux.  ::P:  :contre-troll:

----------


## DarzgL

Je remarque qu'une fois encore, les devs se foutent de la communauté. C'est quand même dingue. Ils proposent des plugins pour des logiciels vendus entre 1000 et 3000 €, mais pas pour leurs alternatives libres, alors que c'est sur la communauté, et non sur les gros studios qui ont les moyens de s'acheter des licences pour de tels softs, qu'ils comptent pour éprouver leur moteur.  ::(:

----------


## war-p

Entièrement d'accord! (c'est aussi pour ça que je resterai sur l'UDK!)

----------


## Teto

Oui, mais il faudrait voir à ne pas monter sur ses grands chevaux trop vite.  ::): 

J'ai pensé ça au début, puis je me suis dit qu'avant de montrer Cryteck du doigt il faut se rappeler qu'avant ce jour béni du 16 août 2011, CE3 était réservé aux professionnels, qui donc de toutes façons n'utilisaient que des logiciels de pros. Je suis sûr qu'en demandant gentiment sur le forum il feront les 2-3 tools d'export indispensables pour le libre, à savoir the Gimp et Blender. Je rappelle aussi que l'UDK c'est kifkif bourricot (hein, les exports qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Maya ou 3Dmax, je crois que celui pour Blender marchotte et celui pour XSI mod tool n'est plus maintenu...) Rappelez moi quel logiciel coûteux il faut se payer pour avoir le dernier GUI à la mode, Hmmm?  :;): 

Le seule chose qu'il faut que je regarde c'est s'il est possible de faire les textures/matérials/shaders en interne, sans être obligé de passer par photoshop, j'ai quelques craintes là-dessus au vu de la doc déjà consultée.

Sinon j'ai vu qu'à priori on peut faire des immeubles en procédural. Chic!

----------


## war-p

Les plug-ins pour l'udk psa/psk pour les skeletal mesh et ase pour les statics mesh existent depuis très longtemps, avant même la sortie de l'udk à vrai dire. Et sinon pour scaleform, t'es pas obligé de l'utiliser (regarde moi sur mon jeu comment j'en chie des cacahuètes  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## DarzgL

> Oui, mais il faudrait voir à ne pas monter sur ses grands chevaux trop vite. 
> 
> J'ai pensé ça au début, puis je me suis dit qu'avant de montrer Cryteck du doigt il faut se rappeler qu'avant ce jour béni du 16 août 2011, CE3 était réservé aux professionnels, qui donc de toutes façons n'utilisaient que des logiciels de pros. Je suis sûr qu'en demandant gentiment sur le forum il feront les 2-3 tools d'export indispensables pour le libre, à savoir the Gimp et Blender. Je rappelle aussi que l'UDK c'est kifkif bourricot (hein, les exports qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Maya ou 3Dmax, je crois que celui pour Blender marchotte et celui pour XSI mod tool n'est plus maintenu...) Rappelez moi quel logiciel coûteux il faut se payer pour avoir le dernier GUI à la mode, Hmmm? 
> 
> Le seule chose qu'il faut que je regarde c'est s'il est possible de faire les textures/matérials/shaders en interne, sans être obligé de passer par photoshop, j'ai quelques craintes là-dessus au vu de la doc déjà consultée.
> 
> Sinon j'ai vu qu'à priori on peut faire des immeubles en procédural. Chic!


J'ai pas dit le contraire pour l'UDK. C'est la communauté qui doit se farcir la création des plugins  ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai pensé ça au début, puis je me suis dit qu'avant de montrer Cryteck du doigt il faut se rappeler qu'avant ce jour béni du 16 août 2011, CE3 était réservé aux professionnels, qui donc de toutes façons n'utilisaient que des logiciels de pros. Je suis sûr qu'en demandant gentiment sur le forum il feront les 2-3 tools d'export indispensables pour le libre, à savoir the Gimp et Blender. Je rappelle aussi que l'UDK c'est kifkif bourricot (hein, les exports qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec Maya ou 3Dmax, je crois que celui pour Blender marchotte et celui pour XSI mod tool n'est plus maintenu...) Rappelez moi quel logiciel coûteux il faut se payer pour avoir le dernier GUI à la mode, Hmmm?


Oui cependant avec l'UDK on peut se rattraper avec le FBX et le Collada, ce que ne propose pas le CE3 avec son format propriétaire.

----------


## Teto

Je ne te comprends pas. Je viens de regarder pour BBX et Collada. Ce sont des formats d'échange. Mais le CE3 ne propose rien d'autre de moins. Certes une fois dans l'Engine le fichier devient propriétaire. Mais il peut importer de toutes les grosses applis 3D (sauf Blender pour le moment) Et l'inverse on s'en fiche un peu, sauf à pomper les modèles d'autres jeux. Je ne vois pas trop où est le problème.  ::): 

Sinon @DarzgL j'ai compris ce que tu voulais dire.  :;): 

Sinon pour le moment c'est un vrai bonheur:
- Pas de BSP.
- Une vraie bonne gestion de l'eau, et pas ce truc infâme dans l'UDK des premières bétas où il fallait mettre 3 ou 4 brushes différents où fallait tout faire soi-même (à moins que je me trompe d'engine? Un doute m'étreint).
- Une p*tain de bonne gestion de cycle jour/nuit où tout est paramétrable (sauf que, sauf erreur, dans l'engine le soleil va toujours en ligne droite, ce qui n'est vrai que si tu es pile poil au niveau de l'équateur).
- Une interface touffue, mais claire et bien ordonnée.
- Que des lumières/ombres dynamiques.  ::love:: 

Je continue mon exploration... Faut que je regarde si les ombres sont correctement gérées, sans devoir bidouiller chaque objet qu'on met.

----------


## Froyok

> Je ne te comprends pas. Je viens de regarder pour BBX et Collada. Ce sont des formats d'échange. Mais le CE3 ne propose rien d'autre de moins. Certes une fois dans l'Engine le fichier devient propriétaire. Mais il peut importer de toutes les grosses applis 3D (sauf Blender pour le moment) Et l'inverse on s'en fiche un peu, sauf à pomper les modèles d'autres jeux. Je ne vois pas trop où est le problème.


Ha, le CE3 peut importer du FBX et du Collada ? 
Je croyais que ce n'étais pas le cas.

----------


## Teto

Non, mais il peut importer tous les solides des grands logiciels 3D via plugins.

----------


## nero_angelo

Par contre je ne sais pas comment importer des textures et crée des material, quelqu'un sais ?

----------


## Teto

Ouais, c'est là que le bât blesse un peu, semble-t-il. En gros faudrait passer par le plugin photoshop, j'ai pas encore trouvé un éditeur intégré comme dans l'UDK (qui semble à première vue bien plus en avance faut le reconnaître), juste un gestionnaire de base de données à première vue. Mais je n'ai pas encore tout lu. Je pense que je vais poser la question sur le forum si elle n'existe pas déjà.

Un truc intéressant en revanche, au-delà d'une certaine distance, les materials deviennent de bêtes textures, ce qui me semble judicieux pour gagner du FPS.

Autre chose: Je n'ai pas encore tout regardé, mais il semble qu'on a pas, comme dans l'UDK, besoin de s'occuper du streaming, même si je suppose qu'on peut toucher aux paramètres. :cool:

Aussi: Chez eux les shaders sont tout ce qui s'occupe des effets ou des objets spéciaux, comme l'eau ou les rivières par exemple. Ce qui est pas idiot, car il suffit d'ajouter de nouveaux shaders pour ajouter du comportement à l'engine sans y toucher (même si ici, à la différence de l'UDK, on a accès aux sources). Maintenant, je ne sais pas comment ça marche, si ça se trouve c'est une merde noire à faire. Mais pas à modifier, les paramètres sont ensuite dispos comme n'importe quel objet. C'est très sympa, car on peut donner des comportements spéciaux à des meshes, comme les brins d'herbe (bougeant au gré du vent), mais cela a un inconvénient, on ne peut pas donner 2 shaders à un seul objet, pour multiplier les comportements (à première vue). Tout ça n'a rien à voir avec les scripts (du LUA, chic!  ::love::  ) ou l'IA.

Comme dit plus haut, les scripts sont en LUA. Rien que pour ça l'UDK peut aller se rhabiller. En revanche je ne sais pas encore à quoi correspond ces scripts. Est-ce que c'est pour faire de l'IA et/ou faire une vue TPS, ou bien ses possibilités sont plus étendues?

Je vous tiens au jus!  ::): 

PS: Au fait, les shaders se font avec un bête traitement de texte. Et ça m'étonnerait pas que ce soit aussi du LUA. On regardera ça demain. ou plus tard.
Bonne nuit les petits!

----------


## war-p

Heu, le LUA, c'est pas un bête langage de description?

----------


## Froyok

> Heu, le LUA, c'est pas un bête langage de description?


Non pas vraiment, c'est de la prog, mais après le LUA c'est plutôt lourd faut avouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Hmph, la dernière fois que j'ai touché à du lua, c'était pour bidouiller les FOV 

Spoiler Alert! 


et la puissance des armes  ::ninja:: 

 dans flaming cliff 2...

----------


## Møgluglu

Si les shaders sont vraiment programmés en Lua, je perd ce qui me reste de foi en l'humanité.  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Si les shaders sont vraiment programmés en Lua, je perd ce qui me reste de foi en l'humanité.


Ouais mais si ils sont compilé à postériori ?

----------


## war-p

> Si les shaders sont vraiment programmés en Lua, je perd ce qui me reste de foi en l'humanité.


Ben, en même temps c'est crytek, eux, ça fait longtemps qu'ils n'ont plus d'humanité... (HLSL bordel...)

----------


## beuargh

Je viens de trouver le tuto dont je n'ai même pas espérer rêver pour le CE3 : un tuto pour les jeux dans l'espaaaaace !

Mylife :

Mon vieux projet de jeu, celui qui sautille dans ma tête depuis une quinzaine d'années, va peut-être enfin voir le jour. Ou pas, vu que depuis ces 15 ans passées à rêvasser, j'ai eu deux enfants, une femme, un chien, un boulot chronophage et des études sup' en phase de finalisation en parallèle. Je ne vais jamais pouvoir trouver une plage horaire pour concrétiser ce vieux rêve de Elite-Mass Effect-X3 like.

Mylife terminé.  ::zzz::

----------


## war-p

T'aurais pu le faire avec l'UDK simplement depuis au moins 2 ans...  ::sad::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Voir même depuis les premiers UT...

----------


## Teto

> Si les shaders sont vraiment programmés en Lua, je perd ce qui me reste de foi en l'humanité.


 Ça m'intéresserait de savoir en quoi le LUA est nul/lourd/autre.  ::): 



> Ben, en même temps c'est crytek, eux, ça fait longtemps qu'ils n'ont plus d'humanité... (HLSL bordel...)


HLSL, keskecè ?  ::huh::

----------


## beuargh

Possible, mais l'idée de m'intéresser à un SDK m'est apparue tour récemment.

----------


## war-p

Ben, je te le dis, ça ultra facile à faire avec l'udk, parce qu'il n'y a quasiment rien à faire, si ce n'est configurer la gravité à 0... Et sinon pour Teto, HLSL, en gros, c'est un peu la base pour tout ce qui est shader.

----------


## beuargh

Ben d'après ce que j'avais lu sur différents forums, l'UDK ne s'y prêtait pas aussi bien que ça, d'après les témoignages des posteurs. 

Sinon un compatriote est en train de développer un projet similaire au mien (sauf que lui a déjà bien avancé sa version alors que je n'ai pas commencé la mienne), mais il fait tout avec Unity : http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/641...ld-RPG-Project

Edit : il a mis son alpha jouable en webplayer : http://www.nightcast.net/demo.html

Je testerais quand je ne serai plus au bureau  ::(:

----------


## edenwars

Bon

Ye ait commander le cookbook cryengine 3.

J'ai trop envie de faire un petit  oblivion like  avec ce moteur.

Avec deux trois idée à piocher par ci par là...


Il y a des intéresser?

----------


## Anonyme013

> - Une p*tain de bonne gestion de cycle jour/nuit où tout est paramétrable (sauf que, sauf erreur, dans l'engine le soleil va toujours en ligne droite, ce qui n'est vrai que si tu es pile poil au niveau de l'équateur).


pour l'inclinaison du soleil (et de la lune) c'est ici : http://freesdk.crydev.net/display/SD...htingDialogBox


pour ma part, et même si ça va me prendre 4300 ans, j'aimerais bien voir comment générer procéduralement un monde à base de cubes. Non pas pour faire un jeu comme minecraft (putain ce que je hais ce jeu), mais pour en faire un dwarf fortress en 3D. Ya déjà plusieurs projets (dont age of goblins), mais la plupart sont en java et refont un moteur entier, avec lumière, pathfinding et tout le toutim. Avec le cryEngine, qui servirait de renderer avec tous ces modules qui facilitent la vie (tod, lumières dynamiques, etc), ça serait pas mal

----------


## war-p

Ouais, ça peut être sympa cette idée de faire un dwarf fortress en 3d, mais au lieu de faire de vrai cubes, pour tu te servirais pas du moteur  pour "arrondir les angles" et faire un truc vraiment joli, tout en restant dans l'esprit df?

----------


## Anonyme013

> Ouais, ça peut être sympa cette idée de faire un dwarf fortress en 3d, mais au lieu de faire de vrai cubes, pour tu te servirais pas du moteur  pour "arrondir les angles" et faire un truc vraiment joli, tout en restant dans l'esprit df?


heu ouais quelque chose comme ça. En fait ya 2 problèmes au passage d'un dwarf fortress en 3D :
- la manipulation du terrain : de base ça passe pas avec une heightmap, faudrait limite de la manip d'objets voxel du cryengine en temps réel
- la gestion de l'eau : la mécanique des fluides dans DF est pseudo réaliste, alors que dans tous les moteurs 3D, c'est juste une jolie texture, voire un objet pour faire un tsunami

et donc j'en reviens à une représentation par blocs qui a plusieurs avantages :
- un petit côté rétro gaming, avec des graphismes à la stonesense
- une mécanique des fluides (eau, lave !) programmable, vu que l'eau ne devient qu'un bloc de plus

de plus, un moteur de génération dynamique de terrain pourrait servir à plusieurs autres types de jeu, comme par exemple transport tycoon.

PS : là ou j'ai déjà un énorme souci, c'est pour le pathfinding, parce que j'ai absolument pas encore trouvé dans la doc comment générer à la volée la navigation.
en plus faut que je me remette au C++, j'y ai pas retouché depuis 10 ans, et j'aimais pas ça à l'époque.
et pis j'ai même pas réussi à ouvrir le projet sous visual c++ express 2008
quelqu'un a essayé de générer la doc avec doxygen ?

----------


## war-p

Bon, fais ce que tu veux, mais, perso, je commence à faire une overdose de cube...

----------


## Anonyme013

> Bon, fais ce que tu veux, mais, perso, je commence à faire une overdose de cube...


les cubes, juste pour le terrain ça peut aller. et puis ils sont pas obligés d'avoir une texture 16x16 non plus, et pis on peut leur mettre de jolies herbes qui flottent au vent dessus, et pis les modèles sont pas forcément des cubes non plus. En bref cubes = terrain, tout le reste peut être des modèles 3D normaux

----------


## Hereticus

C'est une superbe nouvelle pour moi ! J'essaye de lancer un studio pro avec des amis pros et on avait pas les moyens d'acheter le moteur plein pot donc .. 

allez , la pré-production avance bien .. et les programmeurs ont déjà dl le moteur ! C'est parti mon kiki !

:joie:

----------


## beuargh

> les cubes, juste pour le terrain ça peut aller. et puis ils sont pas obligés d'avoir une texture 16x16 non plus, et pis on peut leur mettre de jolies herbes qui flottent au vent dessus, et pis les modèles sont pas forcément des cubes non plus. En bref cubes = terrain, tout le reste peut être des modèles 3D normaux


Au pire, tu peux faire un système de cube comme Dungeon Keeper, des cubes pas droits, mais des cubes tout de même.

----------


## Teto

> PS : là ou j'ai déjà un énorme souci, c'est pour le pathfinding, parce que j'ai absolument pas encore trouvé dans la doc comment générer à la volée la navigation.
> en plus faut que je me remette au C++, j'y ai pas retouché depuis 10 ans, et j'aimais pas ça à l'époque.
> et pis j'ai même pas réussi à ouvrir le projet sous visual c++ express 2008
> quelqu'un a essayé de générer la doc avec doxygen ?


Si c'est un jeu de cube, pourquoi ne pas faire un tableau XY de nœuds, où chaque nœud serait au centre de ton cube, le Z étant réglé automatiquement (le cube "sol" ou "eau" le plus haut à la position XY). Ensuite, tu détermines les nœuds atteignables par le joueur, et ensuite en utilisant un algorithme qui va bien ( :^_^: ) du détermine le chemin le plus court / mieux entre le joueur et la destination (il existe des technique par arbre qui fonctionnent bien et qui ne sont pas trop durs à comprendre).

Je sais, plus facile à dire qu'à faire. Enfin perso, j'aurais à faire ça j'essaierais par ce moyen.

Et merci pour le lien!

--> @war-p : Merci pour le lien _tambien_ !  ::):

----------


## Anonyme013

en fait Minecraft c'est pas du tout la bonne analogie. Pensez à tous les jeux de gestion pc d'il y a perpette, les transport tycoon, les sim city, tous les jeux en 3d iso avec le terrain comme ceci :


en 2d avec des tiles, on peut déjà faire de la 3 dimensions en faisant des "couches" de profondeur fixe. L'avantage d'un moteur 3D, c'est la gestion des lumières, des modèles, les déplacements de caméras, etc.

donc voila, plutôt que tout représenter en bloc à la minecraft , penser Transport Tycoon en vraie 3D

----------


## Møgluglu

> Ça m'intéresserait de savoir en quoi le LUA est nul/lourd/autre.


J'ai pas pris beaucoup de risque, en première approximation compiler des shaders en Lua est impossible.

Je n'ai jamais programmé en Lua mais j'en ai entendu du bien, et j'ai beaucoup de sympathie envers les collègues brésilliens qui font du software engineering.  ::): 
Mais c'est un langage de script interprété (à base de bytecode), qui n'est juste pas prévu pour pouvoir être compilé, ni pour faire du calcul. Encore moins sur un GPU. C'est comme vouloir débiter des planches dans une scierie avec un marteau-piqueur.

Cela dit, l'idée est tellement ridicule qu'elle est tentante. En plus j'en connais que je n'aurai pas à pousser très fort pour qu'ils écrivent un interpréteur de bytecode Lua tournant entièrement sur GPU.  ::): 

(Ouch, ça poste vite ce matin…)

----------


## Teto

Oui, ça poste vite.

Sinon je ne pense plus que les shaders soient fait en LUA, fais comme j'avais rien écrit. :meaculpa:
Je crois que c'est plus du XML ou du HSLS. Mais j'y regarderai plus avant bientôt.

Sinon j'ai fait une petite découverte bien sympa: On peut mettre des sphères de gravité sur des objets ou autres --> super si on veut faire un jeu spatial ou assimilé. Plus ça va plus je pense que ce moteur est très complet. Reste plus qu'à s'assurer que la vue TPS soit pas trop dure à faire (j'aimermais coder quelque chose de la qualité des Tomb Raider).

----------


## edenwars

De mon côté(même si personne n'en a rien a foutre  ::ninja:: ) j'ai commencé à mettre en place mon oblivion du pauvre.

Me suis inscrit sur crydev depuis la sortie du sdk et avance mon projet doucement.

Skyrim peut trembler.

J'ai plein d'idées qui me trotte et même le nom de mon "futur" studio. ::wub::

----------


## Møgluglu

Je vote pour HLSL. Parce que chez Crytek c'est tous des vendus aux vilains impérialistes de Microsoft.

De toute façon il n'y a pas tellement le choix, c'est soit HLSL (Direct3D) soit GLSL (OpenGL) soit Cg (Nvidia).

----------


## beuargh

> De mon côté(même si personne n'en a rien a foutre ) j'ai commencé à mettre en place mon oblivion du pauvre en place.
> 
> Me suis inscrit sur crydev depuis la sortie du sdk et avance mon projet doucement.
> 
> Skyrim peut trembler.
> 
> J'ai plein d'idées qui me trotte et même le nom de mon "futur" studio.


Tu nous feras suivre tes avancées  ::):

----------


## edenwars

> Citation Envoyé par edenhell Voir le message
> De mon côté(même si personne n'en a rien a foutre ) j'ai commencé à mettre en place mon oblivion du pauvre en place.
> 
> Me suis inscrit sur crydev depuis la sortie du sdk et avance mon projet doucement.
> 
> Skyrim peut trembler.
> 
> J'ai plein d'idées qui me trotte et même le nom de mon "futur" studio.
> Tu nous feras suivre tes avancées


I fixed myself.

Je me répète ,ça le fait pas. :tired: 

La vieillesse sûrement.

PS:@beuargh

Merci vieux

J'y compte bien.

----------


## Teto

Oui, n'hésite pas à faire ton propre topic sur le sujet ici!  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

Hey les gens qui ont mis leur pattes dessus déjà, comment ça se passe pour éditer les materials ?
On a droit a une interface supposée être user-friendly qui permet de réaliser des trucs un peu compliqués comme le Material editor d'UDK ?

Tiens d'ailleurs question plus vague :

Je n'envisage de dl ce SDK que dans l'optique d'y importer des modèles et textures persos, et les mettre en valeur : un joli éclairage et éventuellement des effets type post-process.
Bref, des mini-scènes très légères, composées de quelques meshes, materiaux et éclairages, dans l'optique d'étoffer un portefolio.
Concrètement, ce genre de trucs dans ce SDK c'est facilement faisable sans s'arracher les cheveux ?
Tiens comparé aux même opérations dans l'UDK, ça vous paraît plus ou moins simple/rapide ?

----------


## edenwars

Comme cité auparavant, et  si j'ai bien compris ton message,j'ai un peu tester la chose.
Pour l'import de textures perso et de modèles 3d, c'est faisable via un plugin d'export/import.
Sont supporté 3ds max maya et xsi aka softimage et google sketchup.

Par contre, j'ai lu sur le forum crydev qu'il n'était pas possible d'apppliquer plusieurs matériaux sur un objet  au sein même du cryengine...

----------


## nero_angelo

Pour les material j'ai rien compris moi aussi, je crois que l'on doit passer par un autre logiciel puis importer je ne sais plus quoi en MTL :/ .Bref je crois que je vais chercher un tuto pour ça .
edit: grilled

----------


## SCVG2

Il vous faut créer le material dans votre soft 3D, en passant par _CryEngine 3 Exporter_.

----------


## Tildidoum

Voui ok en bref c'est pas encore très simple d'accès quoi ...
Jvais ptet attendre encore un peu avant de m'y mettre alors.

Par contre c'est dommage si y'a pas moyen d'avoir plusieurs materiaux par objets. Va falloir s'amuser à décomposer les trucs un peu compliqués en plusieurs mesh du coup.

edit: Ah genre on pourra importer directement nos materiau depuis 3dMax / Maya alors ... Bon, pourquoi pas ^^

----------


## Teto

Ou XSI mod tool 7.5 (pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas accès aux softs payants).

Sinon pour un rendu meilleur pour mettre dans un porte folio, je pense que le CE3 est meilleur que l'UDK, plus rapide, facile, etc.

Sinon, si les materials doivent se faire via soft 3D, beurk. UDK est meilleur de ce point de vue, clairement. Autre chose concernant les arbres. Certains se servent de SpeedTree et importent ensuite dans CE3. Y'a bon!

----------


## nero_angelo

> Ou XSI mod tool 7.5 (pour ceux qui comme moi n'ont pas accès aux softs payants).
> 
> Sinon pour un rendu meilleur pour mettre dans un porte folio, je pense que le CE3 est meilleur que l'UDK, plus rapide, facile, etc.
> 
> Sinon, si les materials doivent se faire via soft 3D, beurk. UDK est meilleur de ce point de vue, clairement. *Autre chose concernant les arbres. Certains se servent de SpeedTree et importent ensuite dans CE3.* Y'a bon!


Je confirme , mais bon je pense que je vais attendre encore un peut, ça me fait un peut rager de ne pas pouvoir utiliser les textures que j'ai bossé avec amour comme je le veux .

----------


## beuargh

Sinon, Maya ne possède pas une version gratos pour les étudiants ?

----------


## Tildidoum

Woké, de toutes façons je finirai bien par mettre les pattes dessus, c'est toujours mieux de savoir utiliser plusieurs moteurs.

Sinon Maya y'a (y'avait en tout cas) Maya PLE en gratuit, mais il me semble qu'on ne pouvait rien exporter du tout.

----------


## edenwars

Au pire des cas, voir si on peut passer par blender...

Y'a pas mal de belle  production avec cet outil.

Vu que je touche que 3dsmax....faudrait essayer.

----------


## Teto

Oui, sauf que y'a 0 exporter pour Blender. Je viens d'écrire dans le forum officiel (sous le pseudo... Teto) pour demander humblement que ça change. On verra.

----------


## edenwars

> Oui, sauf que y'a 0 exporter pour Blender


Ah...merde 


Je savais pas... ::P: h34r:




> Je viens d'écrire dans le forum officiel


C'est ou qu'il est ton message?
Je le vois pas.

En tout cas, je vais bien me marrer avec tout ce beau bordel.
Entre le code, les modèle 3d le son et j'en passe.


Bref, y'a du pain sur la planche.

----------


## Froyok

> Sinon, Maya ne possède pas une version gratos pour les étudiants ?


 Elle n'existe plus depuis le rachat de Maya par Autodesk.




> Sinon pour un rendu meilleur pour mettre dans un porte folio, je pense  que le CE3 est meilleur que l'UDK, plus rapide, facile, etc.


Bon c'est finit de troller ?  :tired: 
Tu veux qu'on reparle de Romantic Ruins ?
(Voir : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...=1#post4588874 )

----------


## DarzgL

> Bon c'est finit de troller ? 
> Tu veux qu'on reparle de Romantic Ruins ?
> (Voir : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...=1#post4588874 )


Tu savais pas que Cliff Bleszinski lui avait volé sa femme ? C'est pour ça qu'il aime pas l'UDK.  ::P:

----------


## Teto

> Bon c'est fini de troller ? 
> Tu veux qu'on reparle de Romantic Ruins ?
> (Voir : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...=1#post4588874 )


 :^_^: 
Pas de problème! Et je peux te dire que ces ruines rendraient au moins aussi bien avec CE3, et avec la gestion des lumières bien meilleure (+ cycle jour nuit) y'a pas photo, le CE3 me semblerait bien plus approprié pour ce genre de scène.

Plus sérieusement, y'a quand même un gros souci avec CE3: L'outil CryTIF qui permet de transformer une texture en un _material_ optimisé pour l'_engine_. Il faut Photoshop pour l'utiliser, point barre. On peut s'en passer (et utiliser des .dds) mais cela baisse immédiatement le _framerate_ et de toute manière cela se voit à l'écran, c'est moins beau.  ::(:

----------


## Le_CuLtO

C'est du cryEngine 2, mais on voit bien les possibilités de ce moteur aussi:
http://madmaximus83.deviantart.com/g...ts-Realtime-3D

Sinon suis content, ça fait plaisir une API C++, l'UDK me rebutait juste pour ça. ^^
J'ai vu quelqu'un dire sur ce topic qu'on pouvait faire que du solo avec le sdk, rassurez moi on peut quand même faire des jeux multi ?

----------


## Teto

Oui, mais il semblerait que l'implémentation soit prévue pour plus tard, comme le DX11 ou faire de son niveau un _standalone_ (ce qui n'existe pas actuellement!).

Edit! Je viens de voir les images. Une seul mot: Whhaaaaouuu  ::o:   ::O:  ::O:

----------


## war-p

> Pas de problème! Et je peux te dire que ces ruines rendraient au moins aussi bien avec CE3, et avec la gestion des lumières bien meilleure (+ cycle jour nuit) y'a pas photo, le CE3 me semblerait bien plus approprié pour ce genre de scène.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, y'a quand même un gros souci avec CE3: L'outil CryTIF qui permet de transformer une texture en un _material_ optimisé pour l'_engine_. Il faut Photoshop pour l'utiliser, point barre. On peut s'en passer (et utiliser des .dds) mais cela baisse immédiatement le _framerate_ et de toute manière cela se voit à l'écran, c'est moins beau.


 :haha:  -->[]

----------


## Teto

Sauf que  :haha:  toi-même!  :^_^: 

Une réponse vient d'être postée dans le forum et au prix d'une micro-bidouille pas évidente car non documentée, on peut utiliser le programme en stand-alone, et donc avec les tiff de n'importe quel programme.

Ah que yessss!  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Pas de problème! Et je peux te dire que ces ruines rendraient au moins aussi bien avec CE3, et avec la gestion des lumières bien meilleure (+ cycle jour nuit) y'a pas photo, le CE3 me semblerait bien plus approprié pour ce genre de scène.


 A dans un mois quand tu déchanteras enfin.  :^_^: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Pas de problème! Et je peux te dire que ces ruines rendraient au moins aussi bien avec CE3, et avec la gestion des lumières bien meilleure (+ cycle jour nuit) y'a pas photo, le CE3 me semblerait bien plus approprié pour ce genre de scène.


 A dans un mois quand tu déchanteras enfin.  :^_^: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Doc GameDLL
Doc CryAction & CryCommon

----------


## Teto

> A dans un mois quand tu déchanteras enfin.


Autant te le dire tout de suite, ça n'arrivera pas.  ::): 
Peut-être que je vais laisser tomber car trop dur, pas le temps (ce qui est plus probable, 4 mois de boulot intense m'attendent), mais déchanter, certainement pas:
- C++ pour tout ce qui est programmation. Uscript peut aller se rhabiller. Définitivement.
- Standalone pas possible pour le moment, mais ça va changer, ils l'ont promis.
- En train de bosser sur les bugs remontés.
- Des features qui déchirent.
- Le code source est disponible!
- Bémol: Le traitement des materials est pas terrible, pour le coup c'est l'UDK qui semble avoir 5 ans d'avance. Mais ça peut changer.

Ce qu'il faut bien voir, c'est que le CE3 n'a pas les limitations techniques d'un UE qui se traine depuis dix ans des choses qui datent de l'UE1 -> BSP, lumières statiques, Uscript. C'est à dire tout ce qui empêche l'UDK de reposer sur des bases saines et efficaces pour faire des jeux "simples" à faire (c'est relatif, hein, on est bien d'accord). CE3 tient sur 900 mégas (avec le code source!) alors que l'UDK frôle les 1.5 Gigas (je crois) avec des features que je considère comme la plupart du temps inférieurs au CE3 (exceptions notables: Kismet, Materials, et speedtree).

Mais je comprends que tu t'accroches à l'UDK car tu développes dessus et cela te ferais mal aux fesses de devoir tout recommencer, ré-appendre.  ::): 

Moi j'ai laissé tomber l'UDK assez rapidement, et là avec CE3 j'ai l'impression d'avancer à grands pas. Bon, quand il s'agira de coder du gameplay, je pourrais chanter une autre chanson  :^_^:  . C++ n'est pas simple, mais au moins une littérature abondante existe, et c'est un langage fiable qui a fait ses preuves. Si ça marche pas, c'est de ta faute, un point cétou.

J'ai regardé les liens de Le_CuLtO -> Très intéressant, les classes sont claires et bien pensées. Cela s'annonce bien de ce coté. Seul gros souci c'est quand je voudrai toucher/modifier/ajouter du code. Cela voudra dire recompiler derrière et à priori cela nécessite des outils un peu chers, il ne semble pas possible de compiler avec le premier compilateur libre venu. J'espère me tromper.

----------


## SCVG2

-Faire un standalone est possible, mais il faut passer par VisualStudio.
Ils ont promis -enfin _envisagé d'en parler_- d'améliorer cette fonctionnalité (peut-être par un simple menu).
-Le code source est dispo, ça oui, mais d'un jeu exemple...s'ils diffusent le code source de leur moteur gratuitement, je ne donne pas cher de leur boîte.

C'est clair qu'au niveau de la gestion des sources de lumières, le CE3 (et CE2, voire même CE) atomise UDK.
La chose qui manque pour que cela devienne vraiment "l'outil ultime de création" (comme précisé sur leur site), c'est un outil à la SpeedTree, mais plus performant évidemment  ::): 

A améliorer aussi, l'éditeur de materials...et ajouter des features qui r000xent du poney  ::wub:: 

Enfin après, c'est comme tout, si tu prends pas le temps d'apprendre à t'en servir (c'pas la taille qui compte  :^_^: )...

----------


## Møgluglu

> J'ai regardé les liens de Le_CuLtO -> Très intéressant, les classes sont claires et bien pensées. Cela s'annonce bien de ce coté. Seul gros souci c'est quand je voudrai toucher/modifier/ajouter du code. Cela voudra dire recompiler derrière et à priori cela nécessite des outils un peu chers, il ne semble pas possible de compiler avec le premier compilateur libre venu. J'espère me tromper.


Bah... ils n'utilisent pas Microsoft Visual Studio comme tout le monde ?
Ça doit marcher avec Visual C++ Express non ?

----------


## SCVG2

Non ça ne marche pas avec les versions Express.

----------


## Møgluglu

> -Le code source est dispo, ça oui, mais d'un jeu exemple...s'ils diffusent le code source de leur moteur gratuitement, je ne donne pas cher de leur boîte.


Grave, des fois qu'on se rende compte que leur code est écrit par des chimpanzés sous ecstasy.

… wait.


```
00874 ILINE int32 iszero(f64 x) {
00875         union { f32 f; int32 i; } u;
00876         u.f=(f32)x;
00877         u.i&=0x7FFFFFFF;
00878         return -((u.i>>31)^(u.i-1)>>31);
00879 }
```

C'est officiel, le CryEngine est écrit par des chimpanzés sous ecstasy.  :tired:

----------


## Teto

Par contre c'est très curieux: ligne 268 et 269 du code dont tu donnes le lien, ils parlent du GCC. Est-ce à dire que le GCC permettrait de compiler (ils parlent d'une bidouille pour contourner une lenteur du compilateur) ?
Ce serait bien, sauf si cela veut dire une baisse des performances en jeu.

On verra ça le moment venu.

Edit: Plus de 800€ la version pro!  ::o:

----------


## Le_CuLtO

C'est les fonctions maths, c'est normal, le moteur les utilise à donf, ils ont donc un autiste qui code des fonctions de maths qui vont utiliser le moins de cycles processeur possible.
Du coup ça fait des bouts de code imbuvable, estime toi heureux de pas voir des passages en assembleur ^^
Un peu comme John Carmack et sa célèbre fonction racine carrée (il a codé un truc plus rapide que ce que les dévs du langage C ont fait dans math.h)


```
float SquareRootFloat(float number)

 {
     float x, y;     const float f = 1.5F;
     x = number * 0.5F;
     y  = number;
     long i;
     i  = * ( long * ) &y;
     i  = 0x5f3759df - ( i >> 1 );
     y  = * ( float * ) &i;
     y  = y * ( f - ( x * y * y ) );
     //y  = y * ( f - ( x * y * y ) );
      return number * y;
 }
```

Pour visual studio, si vous êtes encore étudiants abonnez vous à msdnaa, bilou vous offrira un visual pro gratuit.
Il y a aussi les version d'évaluation.
http://www.microsoft.com/france/visualstudio/download

----------


## Møgluglu

La différence, c'est que Carmack, il a été à l'école, il a quelques idées de ce qu'est l'algèbre booléenne, un nombre entier et un nombre à virgule flottante, et de ce que coûte une comparaison dans un processeur, et jusqu'à preuve du contraire il n'a pas une consommation régulière de substances hallucinogènes.

Là ça confine tellement au sublime dans le registre surréaliste que je le donne en pâture aux canards programmeurs: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...=1#post4591020

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Tient je connaissais pas ce topic.
Je suis pas encore un spécialiste du C++ mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal à saisir l'utilité d'un "&= trucmuche" sur une variable non initialisée. ^^

----------


## Møgluglu

Si, u.i est initialisé, parce que comme il est dans une union, il représente la même variable que u.f. Donc quand on écrit dans u.f ça modifie u.i.
C'est une méthode très classique pour mettre la représentation binaire d'un flottant dans un entier ou vice versa. Oui, c'est crade.  ::): 
Mais c'est mieux géré par les compilateurs que i=*(int*)(&f), qui oblige en général à passer par la mémoire.

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Merci pour cette explication.  ::): 
Putain c'est trop dur de mettre une ligne de commentaire pour dire ce que fait une classe chez les mecs de Crytek ?
Même moi je suis moins radin en commentaires quand je pisse du code...

[edit]
Ah en fait il y a quelques classes avec du commentaire ! Ils devaient être sur un bon jour...

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Il est prenant ce SDK, c'est quasiment naturel de créer une map, sauf que là j'ai un problème.  :tired: 



Mes putains d'arbres ont presque aucune texture.
Dans le tuto le type a pas ce problème là.  ::P: 
http://sdk.crydev.net/display/SDKDOC21/Vegetation+Tool

----------


## Froyok

> CE3 tient sur 900 mégas (avec le code source!) alors que l'UDK frôle les 1.5 Gigas (je crois) avec des features que je considère comme la plupart du temps inférieurs au CE3 (exceptions notables: Kismet, Materials, et speedtree).


Sauf que l'UDK comprend le mdule PC *et* mobile. De plus il y a plusieurs maps avec leurs assets et qu'une seule pour le CE3. Toutes proportions gardées l'UDK est au final plus léger (ou au pire équivalent au CE3).  :;): 
Par contre entre Kismet et Flowgraph je ne saurais pas les comparer, ne connaissant aucun des deux suffisamment.
Si tu es curieux, tu peux regarder le poids de ton dossier UDK sans les content, tu verras que ça baisse très vite. Et comme on peut éliminer toute les dépendances au jeu UTGame, on gagne vite en place.
Le dossier binaries de l'UDK fait 430mo (sachant qu'il conteient speedtree, les exports, lightmass&co) tandis que le Content atteint presque 2go.
Après je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'UE3 se traine de vieux trucs, néanmoins comme je l'ai déjà dit je reste un grand de l'éclairage statique bien plus naturel.  ::P: 

Un autre avantage que je vois à l'UE3 et le CE3 : la maturité de l'équipe de DEV, mine de rien Crytek ne développe son/ses moteurs depuis moins longtemps que EPIC.
Et pour moi ça a un impact important sur le choix du moteur.




> Mais je comprends que tu t'accroches à l'UDK car tu développes dessus et cela te ferais mal aux fesses de devoir tout recommencer, ré-appendre.


Hmmm, non ce n'est pas ça. C'est sur que tout réapprendre ne m'encourage pas à aller vers le CE3, mais honnêtement le CE3 ne propose pas suffisamment d’avantages pour faire migrer mon projet.
Mais ma remarque faisait plutôt référence à la courbe d'apprentissage : au début on est jouasse, mais on se rend vite compte qu'il faudra du temps pour maitriser la bête. C'est pas propre à l'UDK/CE3, c'est valable pour tout logiciel.
Donc à mon avis tu commencera à grogner sur certains trucs (si c'est pas déjà le cas) d'ici peu.  :^_^: 




> J'ai regardé les liens de Le_CuLtO -> Très intéressant, les classes sont claires et bien pensées. Cela s'annonce bien de ce coté. Seul gros souci c'est quand je voudrai toucher/modifier/ajouter du code. Cela voudra dire recompiler derrière et à priori cela nécessite des outils un peu chers, il ne semble pas possible de compiler avec le premier compilateur libre venu. J'espère me tromper.


J'espère que le code n'est pas dépendant des classe par défaut de Visual Studio.
Je trouve d'ailleurs ce logiciel pénible à souhait à l'usage, je comprend pas son succès.  ::sad:: 



Bon promis j'arrête le débat là.
Car c'est pas tout, j'ai un jeu à faire.  ::ninja:: 





> Il est prenant ce SDK, c'est quasiment naturel de créer une map, sauf que là j'ai un problème.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dac...0e2d710f48.jpg
> 
> Mes putains d'arbres ont presque aucune texture.
> Dans le tuto le type a pas ce problème là.
> http://sdk.crydev.net/display/SDKDOC21/Vegetation+Tool


Regarde la boite du log, il trouve pas les textures.  ::P:

----------


## Teto

> Sauf que l'UDK comprend le mdule PC *et* mobile. De plus il y a plusieurs maps avec leurs assets et qu'une seule pour le CE3. Toutes proportions gardées l'UDK est au final plus léger (ou au pire équivalent au CE3).


Tu as sans doute raison. J'ai écrit ça sans vérifier vraiment, j'avais désinstallé UDK (que je vais réinstaller pour Speedtree...)



> Un autre avantage que je vois à l'UE3 et le CE3 : la maturité de l'équipe de DEV, mine de rien Crytek ne développe son/ses moteurs depuis moins longtemps que EPIC.
> Et pour moi ça a un impact important sur le choix du moteur.


Ne le prends pas mal, mais tu connais les effectifs chez Epic ? Tu connais tous ceux qui ont développé UE depuis le premier jour et qui y sont encore ? Je ne pense pas. Cette entreprise, c'est comme toutes les entreprises, y'a du turn-over, et j'ai eu vent que dans l'informatique il est très fort, voire un peu plus important qu'ailleurs. Combien de personnes dans l'équipe actuelle a encore la mémoire de l'UE1 ? Etc. Après la communauté qui suit le moteur depuis la version 1 est très grande. Mais c'est pareil avec Crytek, donc bon.

Mais tu as raison. Arrêtons là, ç'est inutile, on va finir par se battre comme des chiffonniers, ça ne sert à rien et surtout pas à élever le débat. Chaque moteur a ses bon/mauvais cotés. Mais pour ce que je veux faire, CE3 est bien meilleur. À chaque fois que je me dis "tiens il me faudrait cette _feature_" je regarde dans les docs et elle y est. Rien à faire. :cool:

Enfin bref.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> (que je vais réinstaller pour Speedtree...)


 Pas la peine si c'est pour tenter d'exporter les arbres en dehors de l'UDK. Tu ne pourras pas.
Les mesh sont fermés et utilisables uniquement pour l'UDK.

----------


## Teto

! Il me semblait que l'on pouvait exporter en .obj ou assimilé ? On m'aurait menti ?  ::huh::  
Et nero_angelo l'a confirmé ici. _I'm confused_.  ::sad::

----------


## Le_CuLtO

> Regarde la boite du log, il trouve pas les textures.


Je me demandais justement pourquoi il les trouve pas, et je viens de comprendre, il n'y en a tout simplement pas (le niveau de démo n'utilise pas ces arbres là).

Pour ce qui est de la concurrence entre les 2 moteurs, je connais assez peu l'UDK, j'ai testé vraiment rapidement par curiosité.
Mais je pense qu'ils ont chacun leur environnement de prédilection, je dirais les environnement ouverts avec de la végétation pour le cryEngine (jamais vu une jungle/foret aussi bien rendue que sur ce moteur), et peut-être des environnements plus urbains pour l'UDK.

----------


## war-p

> J'espère que le code n'est pas dépendant des classe par défaut de Visual Studio.
> Je trouve d'ailleurs ce logiciel pénible à souhait à l'usage, je comprend pas son succès.


Tout simplement que c'est parce que c'est l'un des meilleurs IDE sur le marché... Très bon débugger, pas mal de fonctionnalité sympa, intégration totale avec le C#, ainsi qu'avec les autres principaux langages... Bon ok, c'est une usine à gaz, et pour l'exploiter au maximum, il faut beaucoup de temps, mais une fois apprivoisé, il est très très puissant (surtout sa version 2010 et son intellisense de ouf  ::love:: )

----------


## Froyok

> ! Il me semblait que l'on pouvait exporter en .obj ou assimilé ? On m'aurait menti ?  
> Et nero_angelo l'a confirmé ici. _I'm confused_.


Tu penses bien que la licence gratuite lié à l'UDK aurait permis d’utiliser partout speedtree, donc quel intérêt de le vendre ?
C'est pour cette raison qu'il est fermé et que les formats sont compatible uniquement avec l'UDK.

----------


## nero_angelo

J'avais lus ça ,quelque part sur le forum de Crydev(d'ou le je confirme) pourtant, j'ai pas vérifié xd .Je suis pratiquement sur que l'on peut faire des p***** de chose avec ce SDK, mais en l'état je ne peut rien faire tant que je ne peut pas utiliser mes textures et créée des materials .
Edit: d'ailleurs certains font des truc énorme avec :
http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87855
http://www.polycount.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81800

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Le SDK marche avec Visual Express:
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=314&t=72021

----------


## Froyok

> J'avais lus ça ,quelque part sur le forum de Crydev(d'ou le je confirme) pourtant, j'ai pas vérifié xd .


Et moi je vous le reconfirme :


Prenez deux secondes pour réfléchir, vous verrez en quoi ce n'est pas logique de pouvoir exporter les models speedtree en dehors de l'udk.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nero_angelo

> Et moi je vous le reconfirme :
> http://uppix.net/d/5/2/3a64476b84dd4...f643da9dc3.jpg
> 
> Prenez deux secondes pour réfléchir, vous verrez en quoi ce n'est pas logique de pouvoir exporter les models speedtree en dehors de l'udk.


 Bon il ne reste plus qu'a les faires à "l'ancienne"  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

Ça vous fera la bite !  ::P: 
Et puis honnêtement ils seront bien mieux optimisés en les faisant à la main, ceux de speedtree sont vraiment lourds.

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Dommage qu'ils nous filent pas les modèles d'arbres de crysis 1 ou crysis 2, il y aurait de quoi faire ^^

----------


## Teto

Y'a une forte pression (enfin, tout le monde demande) sur le forum pour pouvoir utiliser les assets des Crysis. Peut-être que ton vœu sera exaucé d'ici peu...

----------


## nero_angelo

Petite news, le SDK est un succès : http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/jeux/crysis-...tu-441950.html .

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Vivement les patchs quand même, rien que le skd qui plante toutes les 5 minutes quand je "peint" sur la map, c'est super chiant.
Et une doc sur l'API C++ est vraiment nécessaire, d'autant plus qu'ils utilisent beaucoup de notions mathématiques pas forcément à la portée de tout le monde notamment les Quaternions, dans d'autres jeux c'est beaucoup plus simple et accessible.

----------


## L0ur5

Bon, l'import des assets à l'air d'être un peu bordélique pour le moment, quand même.

Un ensemble de tuto ici (en 4 parties, destinés à la base au SandBox Editor 3), pour exporter des données depuis Max (avec la gestion des materials etc). 
Par contre je suis à la recherche d'un moyen de faire plus simple niveau import, en utilisant du collada ou du fbx, donc si ça vous parle...

Edit: je vais bouffer la doc sur la création d'assets, on verra si j'en tire quelque chose.

Edit²: pour ceux qui parlait des produits Autodesk en licence étudiante: c'est tout à fait possible, on peut dl les soft et les utiliser pendant toris ans (testé & confirmé), hors utilisation commerciale, bien entendu. Plus d'infos sur la page Autodesk Students.

----------


## Teto

Je ne le suis pas. Aucun risque de les utiliser ? (si c'est le cas, je me mets dare-dare à Maya...)

----------


## Froyok

> Je ne le suis pas. Aucun risque de les utiliser ? (si c'est le cas, je me mets dare-dare à Maya...)


Non, c'est parfaitement légal, c'est gratuit pour les étudiants.  ::): 

Par contre c'est 3 ans ? Il me semblais que c'était un an, et fallait renouveler à chaque fois...

----------


## L0ur5

> Je ne le suis pas. Aucun risque de les utiliser ? (si c'est le cas, je me mets dare-dare à Maya...)


Bah comme toujours la question est borderline, et je n'ai pas lu les conditions d'utilisation en détails. jettes-y un coup d'oeil, il y a peut-être des parties liées à la formation ou un truc du genre.


En ce qui concerne l'import d'assets, on peut baker des assets en dehors pour les convertir au format propriétaire avec un utilitaire en suivant ce processus de la doc qui s'apelle en ligne de commande.

Sauf que chez moi... ça ne fonctionne pas. Lorsque je tente de convertir un fichier, par exemple _canard.dae_, je n'obtient qu'un second fichier _canard.dae.rcdone_, et puis plus rien. 
Un utilisateur de l'exporteur sketchup qui est basé sur le même exécutable a le même problème. 
Un de vous pourrait tester pour voir si vous avez le même problème ou si ça vient d'un réglage sur ma bécanne?

Il existe aussi des plugins pour Maya, 3DS, et XSI, basé sur le même utilitaire, qui permettent de baker les assets directement dans les softs précédemment cités:  Installing Exporter Plugins et Exporting assets.

----------


## Teto

> Ça vous fera la bite ! 
> Et puis honnêtement ils seront bien mieux optimisés en les faisant à la main, ceux de speedtree sont vraiment lourds.


Tiens, je viens de tester une alternative vraiment bien:
T-Gen
Il fonctionne sous XSI, et marche plus ou moins comme Speedtree, mais sans le coté lourd. Y'a une version libre et une autre payante (qui permet d'optimiser ses modèles) mais quand on l'utilise sous le ModTool 7.5, tous les fonctions sont disponibles. Et c'est vraiment pas mal. Et les options d'optimisation sont bien, on peut baisser le nombre de faces sur les parties en hauteur (si on n'a aucune chance d'y regarder de près), cela permet vraiment de faire des modèles aux petits oignons. Après ça reste la logique de travail "XSI", on est pas obligé d'aimer.

----------


## Froyok

Et la version libre est gratuite pour du non commerciale, pas mal !  ::):

----------


## Teto

Bon, ça fait longtemps que personne n'en parle et c'est un peu dommage, donc je m'y colle pour donner mes nouvelles impressions sur ce moteur (et ce qu'il y a autour, vous allez comprendre ce que je veux dire) :

- Tout d'abord les devs semblent être à l'écoute de la communauté, même s'ils ne l'écrivent pas sur le forum tous les 5mn. C'est le cas aussi avec Epic, je crois mais là où ça change agréablement c'est au niveau de la Communauté, qui semble accepter les petits nouveaux dans mon genre sans les traiter de n00b même pas licencié qu'il faudrait parquer dans un ghetto (j'exagère à peine). On pose une question, et si elle est pas trop débile, quelqu'un répond, c'est bien.

- Sinon quelques bugs qui peuvent s'avérer gênants pour un dèv (on bloque sans rien pouvoir faire), mais comme il n'y en a pas des centaines sur le fil dédié aux retours/bugs cela doit être assez limité.

- Les sorties des releases ne semblent pas être mensuelles par contre il semble y avoir un vrai travail pour proposer quelque chose de fiable et efficace.

- Concernant la cohérence de l'interface et des outils de développement c'est plutôt mitigé (en bien). Par rapport à l'UDK on n'a clairement pas l'impression de se trouver devant une usine à gaz qui nécessite une armée de programmeurs/artistes/musiciens/whatever pour faire son jeu, même un FPS de base. Là on se retrouve devant un logiciel genre Maya ou Catia, pas trop compliqué à appréhender, avec beaucoup de variables disponibles par fonction/shader mais sans le coté redondant/inutile de certains objets/fonctions dans l'UDK. Je n'ai pas encore développé à fond dessus (j'apprends) mais là je me dis : c'est faisable tout seul.

- On n'a peut-être pas le _core_ du moteur mais toutes les sources des classes autour (l'ensemble des objets qui utilisent le core) sont dispos ainsi qu'un manuel de référence de toutes les classes. Le langage est le C++ et donc quelque chose de fiable, loin du salmigondis indigeste de l'Uscript. Le système de script utilisé pour tout ce qui est gameplay, IA, comportements, gestion des objets se fait par LUA (langage assez simple et plutôt sympa à utiliser), qui est compilé en interne ce qui permet d'améliorer les performances.

- Petit point noir, les materials. Ils ne sont pas faits en interne, il faut les faire via votre logiciel 3D préféré, ce que je ne trouve pas top par rapport à l'UDK. Mais ce qui est logique (j'y pense en l'écrivant), puisque le jeu ne connaît pas les BSP, les materials se rapportent aux meshs qu'on importe donc rien de plus logique.

- Autre petit point ennuyeux (et pas ennuyant !  :^_^: ) l'organisation des données est assez rigide, on doit organiser ses bibliothèques d'une certaine manière si on veut pouvoir les utiliser, c'est un peu agaçant. On s'y fait, mais bon. De plus, mais c'est à confirmer, les bibliothèques semblent restreints à la map en cours, ce qui veut dire copie des données quand on change de map, pas cool pour la place sur le disque.

- Gros point noir cette fois. l'affirmation "infinite word" vantée dans les trailers est une vaste blague, pour ne pas dire une arnaque. Du moins si on veut se servir de Landscape comme aire de jeu. Il a une taille maximale, fonction de la précision de la grille, mais surtout on ne peut pas en avoir 2 ou plus par niveau, c'est verboten. Ce ne serait pas trop grave si on pouvait streamer le passage d'un niveau à l'autre, mais ça non plus ce n'est pas possible. La bidouille grande map-> tunnel -> grande map pour passer seamless d'une map à une autre est impossible. Dommage  ::sad::  . On ne peut donc pas faire le tour seamless d'une planète (du moins en utilisant landscape). :snif: En revanche il est tout à fait possible de ne pas se servir de landscape comme base de niveau, et faire un niveau dans l'espace par exemple. Autre truc un peu nul, il n'y a pas de notion de courbure avec landscape. Pas possible de donner l'impression d'être sur une petit planète par exemple. Pity.

- Je ne parlerai pas du cycle jour-nuit, implanté en standard, ni des lumières 100% dynamiques, j'en ai déjà parlé quelques posts plus haut. je dirai juste  ::love::  et  :Bave: . Plus besoin non plus de bidouiller pour avoir des cieux comme dans mirror's edge, c'est géré en natif et y'a beaucoup de paramètres disponibles (on peut même y passer du temps pour quelque chose aux petits oignons, cela nécessite un apprentissage).

- La vue TPS semble plus simple à faire (pas testé) et surtout je n'ai pas vu d'impossibilité pour faire toute les vues de caméra qu'on connaît (profil, isométrique, ...), faut juste mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Comme l'UDK, certes, mais sans l'arrachage de cheveux de l'Uscript qui parfois empêchait certaines choses pour cause de morceaux de C++ dans certaines classes qui les rendaient intouchables (problèmes qui n'ont pas disparu d'ailleurs).

- L'interface avec les logiciels 3D : Pour les pauvres ou non-étudiants comme moi, on peut utiliser XSI, et à la différence de l'UDK, les plug-in pour le mod tool 7.5 sont maintenus et fonctionnent. Sinon on a des plugs pour 3D Max, Maya, et même sketchup. Rien pour Blender mais cela pourrait changer, je ne sais pas. C'est différent de l'UDK où XSI est laissé à l'abandon.

- Au fait, les BSP n'existent pas, mais on peut quand même construire in-game des meshes pour construire le gameplay. On peut ensuite les exporter pour servir de modèle à la version finale faite avec amour sous Maya.

- Un truc sympa aussi qui je crois n'existe pas dans l'UDK : En appliquant une texture en niveau de gris sur un objet, on peut ensuite le peindre in-game. C'est super car cela gagne beaucoup en mémoire et en performance. À nous les carcasses de voitures roses ou fushia ou de n'importe quelle couleur avec juste un modèle. D'autant que l'application de la couleur est vraiment bien faite. Le truc ne se "voit" pas. On peut faire ça aussi avec les textures de sol ou les foliage, d'où un bénéfice évident. Ce qui n'empêche pas d'avoir la possibilité de plusieurs materials par modèle (32 maxi). Utile pour certains effets localisés dans des lieux bien précis. Et ça m'étonnerait pas qu'on puisse changer de material à la volée par script, mais ça reste à vérifier.

- Concernant les materials, on les importe dans le moteur via Crytiff, un petit logiciel sympa qui optimise la texture de départ (faite avec amour) en fonction de son utilisation finale, pour gagner et place sur le disque, et mémoire, et vitesse in-game.

- Le moteur utilise de façon intensive les shaders, ce qui est bien et mal. Bien car je crois qu'on peut construire les siens, et ils seront donc immédiatement compris par le moteur. Heu... cela reste à vérifier quand même, hein... Par contre ceux fournis en standard permettent de prendre en charge les éléments de décors, les lumières et autres effets afin d'optimiser son niveau au maximum. Genre les herbes au sol, les arbres qui ploient sous le vent, etc. En revanche, un mesh ne peut pas avoir plusieurs shaders d'appliqués. Et puis cela semble être des shaders DirectX, pas OpenGL.

- Je n'ai pas touché encore au son, mais tous les outils nécessaires sont présents, on peut bidouiller ses sons sans devoir avoir un logiciel de mixage. Je ne m'étendrai pas dessus, j'y ai pas touché comme j'ai dit.

- On peut faire des tas de choses à partir de blocs en voxel, super, en revanche, sauf erreur, on a droit qu'à un seul type de brush pour les sculpter (la sphère, en gros) ce qui limite quelque peu les possibilités de constructions plus "géométriques".

- Concernant les performances du moteur par rapport à l'UDK, franchement j'en sais rien. Comme on est sans BSP mais avec 100% lumières dynamiques, je ne pourrai pas trop affirmer. Par contre les lumières dynamiques roxxent (pas d'artefacts dégueu comme avec l'UDK où il faut bidouiller des heures des variables dans tous les coins pour avoir quelque chose de potable). Et certaines choses restent "bakés" lors de la compilation du niveau : la SSAO, si j'ai bien compris, et les textures de sol (le moteur fait une mégatexture un peu comme l'Id5). Sinon c'est le truc habituel, le moteur est optimisé pour gérer les meshes identiques, mieux vaut faire un immeuble en morceaux que d'un seul bloc, par exemple ; dans le 1er cas ce qui n'est pas visible n'est pas calculé, dans le 2nd tout l'immeuble est calculé dès qu'un bout est dans le champ de vision.

- Enfin dernier point noir qui a une grosse influence sur le temps de développement, le LOD. Dans Speedtree, quand on compile, les différents niveaux de LOD sont construits automatiquement, jusqu'au niveau final où cela se finit par une simple texture plane. Je crois aussi que le moteur calcule en auto les meshes (quelqu'un peut confirmer ?). Ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas avec le CryEngine. Faut se fader tous les LOD à la main (mesh, texture...) ce qui peut s'avérer lourd. En revanche on peut avoir à peu près le nombre de LOD qu'on veut, utile pour les modèles utilisés intensivement.

Voilà, je vais m'arrêter là, je crois que j'ai un peu fait le tour de ce que j'ai vu. Pour ceux qui se demandent s'ils peuvent développer correctement sans devoir utiliser un seul logiciel payant la réponse est oui.
- The Gimp pour tout ce qui est texture. Le plug-in d'import (CryTiff) est pour Photoshop mais c'est en fait un stand-alone avec front-end windows et donc ça va, suffit de connaître la manip'.
- XSI 7.5 mod tool pour le modeleur 3D, car y'a pas grand chose d'existant pour Blender, et l'import de meshes dans CE nécessite de passer par un plug-in d'import. Celui de XSI marche très bien, même s'il est un poil lourd à utiliser (tout comme XSI).
- Sketchup car comme modeleur de bâtiment / objet 3D rapide y'a pas mieux, un plug-in existe pour l'export vers XSI (où on colle les materials avant import dans CE).
- Pour tout ce qui est son je ne connais rien. Si quelqu'un à des tuyaux en libre sympas je suis preneur.  :;): 

Vàlà!

Edit: Ah si, une dernière chose importante. Bizarrement on ne peut pas créer d'exe automatiquement en pressant un bouton quand le jeu est fini. Il faut passer par un compilateur C++ (et pas n'importe lequel) donc pas évident pour qui n'est pas programmeur. Mais les dèvs indiquent bien qu'ils réfléchissent à arranger ça, ils sont bien conscients du problème. Sinon faut passer par un launcher, pas top...

----------


## war-p

Audacity est la base pour la manipulation de sons... Sinon, il me semble avoir vu passer un plug-in d'export pour blender, va regarder sur blendernation, je crois que c'est là que je l'ai vu...

----------


## Teto

Ah, merci pour Audacity...  :;): 
Et merci ussi pour Blender, mais de toute façon je ne l'utilise pas, 'jamais pu me faire à son interface.  ::(:

----------


## DarzgL

> Ah, merci pour Audacity... 
> Et merci ussi pour Blender, mais de toute façon je ne l'utilise pas, 'jamais pu me faire à son interface.


L'interface a été changée y'a pas longtemps, maintenant c'est beaucoup plus clean.

----------


## TheToune

Oui elle est même assez bien foutu je trouve ... Et je détestais la précédente.

----------


## Teto

Ah bon ?!? :bachelot:

Va falloir que j'aille voir ça... Dès que mon nouveau PC de course sera arrivé... (l'ancien a eu la mauvaise idée de cramer lamentablement)

----------


## Froyok

Cadeau  :;):  :
http://eat3d.com/free/cryengine_3dsmax
http://www.simonfuchs.net/folio/tut0...ng_started.htm

----------


## TiNitro

> Oui elle est même assez bien foutu je trouve ... Et je détestais la précédente.


Elle est surtout et enfin plus configurable, notamment au niveau de tous les raccourcis.

----------


## Teto

Lien absolument passionnant:
-> Ici
C'est un tuto sur la manière de faire un terrain réaliste (pour UDK ou CE3). Comme dit plus haut c'est passionnant, et assez long, y'a 8 vidéos, la première fait 1H25...

Cela donne furieusement envie d'une chose: utiliser Mudbox. Seulement je ne suis pas étudiant, etc, et je voulais savoir s'il existait une alternative libre (pour une utilisation non-commerciale par exemple). Il existe des choses, mais je voulais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont déjà fait des essais concluants avec des softs.  ::):  Je ne cherche pas forcément la perfection, mais plutôt quelque chose qui permette de s'approcher (même de loin... ) de ce que fait Mudbox.

Sinon, j'ai appris des tas de trucs pour faire un terrain, en partant d'un damier assez gros pour la forme générale, puis en doublant à chaque passe la précesion du damier, pour faire petit à petit un terrain très détaillé et réaliste. Un excellent tuto, vraiment.

----------


## TanteMarge

En total néophite j'ai trouvé ce site (la recherche d'alternative en licence libre / gratuite à mudbox est déjà faite dans le lien).

----------


## Froyok

C'est vrai que les terrains du cry engine ne supportent que deux materials ID ? 
L'éditeur crash beaucoup chez vous ?

Dans mon école un séminaire d'une semaine sur le cry à eu lieu, et j'ai pas eu de bon retours... loin de là.

----------


## Teto

Clairement.

En fait ça dépend des configs. D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le forum, le programme a des problèmes de stabilité suivant les ordis. Certains vont jamais avoir de problème, d'autres vont faire planter l'engine dès qu'ils vont essayer de peindre un terrain.

Visiblement le Sandbox 3 n'est pas encore très mûr, il est encore un peu vert sur certains points. C'est franchement dommage, il est tellement plus "game artist friendly" que l'autre, il a su se libérer des vieilleries (lumières statiques, BSP), il a plein de choses en standard qui donnent un excellent rendu avec peu d'efforts (tout est relatif, hein).

C'est vrai que s'ils n'arrangent pas les choses très vite les gens se détourneront assez massivement de l'engine. Il est super, mais si c'est pour planter dès l'écran de chargement, pour utiliser une expression à la mode, ça va pas le faire...

Sinon je ne vois pas ce qu'est materials ID (materials OK, mais ID...). En tout les cas ils devraient supporter beaucoup de choses, mais les problèmes de stabilité font que ça plante facilement. Je pense que les mauvais retours viennent essentiellement de là.

Moi ce qui me gène le plus c'est le streaming des niveaux qui n'existent pas. OK les terrains peuvent faire 64 km², mais devoir se taper un écran de chargement si on veut aller plus loin (genre on est dans un avion), en 2011 c'est lamentable.  ::(:  Enfin bon, je ferai avec.

Sinon Froyok si tu as des précisions sur ce séminaire, je suis preneur.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Merci pour ce retour, j'avoue que je n'aurais probablement pas le temps d'y toucher.  ::): 




> Sinon Froyok si tu as des précisions sur ce séminaire, je suis preneur.


Faut que j'aille fouiner pour ça, vu que je n'ai pas eu la chance d'y assister. :3

----------


## Teto

Pour compléter ce que j'ai écrit, je dirais que l'engine n'a pas trop de problèmes si tu as une config' de pro et devient nettement instable si tu t'amuses à développer sous XP 32 avec 2Go de mémoire... Ce serait bien le genre de l'engine de bien fonctionner avec une CG pro (qui gère la virgule flottante en double précision) et merdouiller avec une CG moyenne gamme. Un truc de ce genre, mais je n'ai pas de certitudes. Les retours négatifs, souvent, n'indiquent pas la config' utilisée mais quand c'est indiqué on s'aperçoit très souvent que ce n'est pas une config' au top.

Perso je ne suis pas allé très loin dans le level design, donc je attendre avant d'hurler à l'arnaque.

Sinon je repose la question : Qu'est-ce qu'un material ID?  ::):

----------


## Froyok

"Material ID" : j'ai simplement repris le terme de mon professeur, c'est pour faire allusion au nombre matériaux différents que l'on peut utiliser dans le cry sur un terrain.

----------


## Møgluglu

> Pour compléter ce que j'ai écrit, je dirais que l'engine n'a pas trop de problèmes si tu as une config' de pro et devient nettement instable si tu t'amuses à développer sous XP 32 avec 2Go de mémoire... Ce serait bien le genre de l'engine de bien fonctionner avec une CG pro (qui gère la virgule flottante en double précision) et merdouiller avec une CG moyenne gamme. Un truc de ce genre, mais je n'ai pas de certitudes. Les retours négatifs, souvent, n'indiquent pas la config' utilisée mais quand c'est indiqué on s'aperçoit très souvent que ce n'est pas une config' au top.


Je suppose plutôt qu'il bouffe facilement 4Go de mémoire, ce qui le conduit à crasher lamentablement sur les configs 32-bit et/ou avec peu de RAM.

Le jour ou un moteur graphique utilisera l'arithmétique double précision des GPU, faites-moi signe, je suis intéressé. (honnêtement)

----------


## Teto

> Je suppose plutôt qu'il bouffe facilement 4Go de mémoire, ce qui le conduit à crasher lamentablement sur les configs 32-bit et/ou avec peu de RAM.


Oui, voilà quelque chose de ce genre. Mais cela arrive aussi à ceux qui ont 8 gigas donc je pense humblement que ce n'est pas la seule cause.



> Le jour ou un moteur graphique utilisera l'arithmétique double précision des GPU, faites-moi signe, je suis intéressé. (honnêtement)


Promis !  ::P: 
Je prenais cette exemple car j'avais lu dernièrement quelque chose sur je ne sais plus quel GPU qui était capable de faire de la double précision mais qui avait été castré à ce niveau pour les déclinaisons grand public pour je ne sais plus quelle raison.

----------


## Froyok

Oui enfin bon dans mon école c'est du 64bit avec des machines top moumoute, ça empêche pas aussi bien les profs que les élèves de me dire que ça crashe beaucoup trop. :\

----------


## Teto

Je ne dis pas le contraire. Je n'étais pas sûr. Maintenant je le suis ...  ::P: 

Mais c'est sûr qu'il faut qu'il corrigent le tir rapidement, sinon...

----------


## Møgluglu

> Je prenais cette exemple car j'avais lu dernièrement quelque chose sur je ne sais plus quel GPU qui était capable de faire de la double précision mais qui avait été castré à ce niveau pour les déclinaisons grand public pour je ne sais plus quelle raison.


Le GPU Fermi GF100 de Nvidia. Les versions grand-public (GeForce GTX 480, 580) ont un réglage qui limite les unités double précision à 1/4 de ce qu'elles peuvent faire.
Les raisons probables sont:
1- pour vendre des Tesla à 2500$ et des Quadro à 5000$ plutôt que des GeForce à 500$,
2- pour réduire la conso max à fréquence égale, et donc pousser un peu plus les fréquences sur les GeForce et/ou réduire le coût du système de refroidissement, vu que la double précision sur GeForce n'est jamais utilisée de toute façon.

Honnêtement, je trouve ça nettement moins scandaleux que le bridage à 2 triangles/cycle des GeForce par rapport aux Quadro.

----------


## nero_angelo

> Je ne dis pas le contraire. Je n'étais pas sûr. Maintenant je le suis ... 
> 
> Mais c'est sûr qu'il faut qu'il corrigent le tir rapidement, sinon...


 Il n'y a toujours pas eu de patch ou de nouvelle version depuis le mois d'aout ?

----------


## Froyok

Il me semble que si, j'ai vu sur le bureau de mon prof de JV deux icônes aux nom de version différent. 
A moins que ça n'ai été pour le séminaire.

----------


## Teto

Je vais voir régulièrement, et à priori non (je vérifierai mieux aujourd'hui).

@Froyok, peut-être que ce que tu as vu est le Sandbox Crysis 2 ou même CryEngine2, qui ne souffre d'aucun problème de stabilité, et a même des _features_ qui ont disparu dans le 3, ce qui fait râler pas mal sur les fora.

@Møgluglu:  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Yes, use viz-areas to have interiors only!  Just create a huge area that encompass all your level and be done with it. (Although you can go advanced and can connect one viz-area to another with a portal, tutorials soon hopefully :P)


Bizarre comme technique, quelqu'un saurait m'en dire plus ?

----------


## Teto

Heu... Tu ne t'es pas trompé de topic, par hasard ?

----------


## Froyok

> Heu... Tu ne t'es pas trompé de topic, par hasard ?


Non du tout, ça viens de mapcore, une discussion sur le cry engine 3.
La quote viens d'un mec travaillant à Crytek.

----------


## Teto

Alors je pense que c'est comme Hammer: Pour faire un 'intérieur', sans skymap, il faut que le niveau soit compris entre 6 murs fermés pour que la compilation du niveau puisse se faire.

M'enfin je vais regarder ce qu'est ce mapcore complètement inconnu...  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

http://forums.mapcore.net  :;): 
Un forum qui réuni amateurs et pros, assez restreint, c'est ambiance familiale ! ^^

----------


## Teto

Oui, merci, j'avais trouvé.  ::): 

Sympa, mais je chercherais plutôt un forum de pro, par pour essayer de participer, noob que je suis, mais plutôt pour recueillir des avis très documenté sur le moteur. Si tu as ça en magasin, n'hésite pas !  :;): 

Sinon mapcore est pas mal, j'irai le voir de temps pour voir les projets ou les tutos.

----------


## Froyok

J'avoue que je n'y vais pas pour des infos, juste plutôt pour présenter mon boulot et parler de tout et rien.  ::P: 
Sinon ma quote viens de là : http://forums.mapcore.net/viewtopic....=unread#unread

----------


## Teto

Ok, je viens de comprendre. En fait, comme tout est en lumière dynamique, les entités dans une scène d'intérieur créent des ombres en fonction du soleil (extérieur), ce qui est crétin. Pour éviter cela, il suffit d'englober toute la scène d'intérieur par un brush qui stoppe l'influence du day-night. Un peu comme le brush qui délimite dans l'UDK les zones touchées par le global illumination...

----------


## Froyok

Ha ok, ça prend du sens maintenant.  ::o:

----------


## nemra

> Ok, je viens de comprendre. En fait, comme tout est en lumière dynamique, les entités dans une scène d'intérieur créent des ombres en fonction du soleil (extérieur), ce qui est crétin. Pour éviter cela, il suffit d'englober toute la scène d'intérieur par un brush qui stoppe l'influence du day-night. Un peu comme le brush qui délimite dans l'UDK les zones touchées par le global illumination...


Bizarre, j'ai une vidéo ou les ombres étaient gérez  en GI, faut dire qu'il faudrait que je mette les pattes dans le CE3.

----------


## Froyok

http://eat3d.com/free/cryengine3_glass (ou en textuel ici : http://www.simonfuchs.net/folio/tut0...stic_glass.htm )
*Realistic Glass in CryENGINE 3 SDK*

Hop, nouveau tuto fait par Simon Fuchs.  ::):

----------


## nemra

Mangez en, c'est du bon:
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=355&t=69239

----------


## Teto

Merci !  ::):  Je connaissais pas !

Note pour moi-même : Faut vraiment que je m'y mette...

Edit: C'est génial ! J'adore...
Edit 2 : ET je viens de m'acheter le cook book...
Edit 3 : Quelqu'un veut mes livres sur l'UDK ? -> PM. (Avec UT3)

----------


## ElGato

Une update, ayé !



> CryENGINE 3 Free SDK – Build 2572 Changelog
> 
>     Added ability to save levels to Projects for use with CryDev Projects Database
>     Added redundancy for logoff to prevent “Account Locked” errors
>     Added more flexibility to login username/password allowed characters
>     Added ability for any CryDev user to load any level within the Launcher
>     Added support for building GameDLL using Visual C++ Express
>     Added ability for player to switch seats in some vehicles
>     Added Time:FrameDelay flownode to delay actions for just one frame
> ...


J'ai un peu plus fouillé et c'est quand même pas mal foutu, tout ça. Vu le peu de progrès que j'ai faits sur l'Udk, je vais switcher, je préfère bosser avec C++/LUA/Fmod intégré.

----------


## Teto

> J'ai un peu plus fouillé et c'est quand même pas mal foutu, tout ça. Vu le peu de progrès que j'ai faits sur l'Udk, je vais switcher, je préfère bosser avec C++/LUA/Fmod intégré.


Exactement mon cas. Et puis, y'a tellement peu à se prendre la tête pour des choses évidentes comme un langage de script bien fichu (C++ et LUA), cycle jour nuit, etc...
Et surtout, surtout, une gestion 100% dynamique des lumières et des ombres, et qui en plus fonctionne du tonnerre.  ::love:: 
Par contre tu vas souffrir (un peu) pour d'autres choses : Les LOD à se faire à la main (pas de transformation auto possible), les materials à faire dans ton logiciel 3D favori, et à importer (donc potentiellement moins d'effets sympas comme dans l'UDK), et... c'est à peu près tout pour le moment, pour l'anim' je ne sais pas.
Ah si, le système de particules est beaucoup moins bien fichu, je ne sais pas si le patch corrige certains trucs qui rendent la création peu lisible (obliger de tester ingame à chaque fois, UDK est bien meilleur à ce niveau).

----------


## Teto

Bon je crise. J'ai téléchargé la nouvelle version hier, tout content, j'ouvre, lance la démo, et bing ! crash !  ::(: 
Je crée une nouvelle map, je plonge dedans (je lance le jeu, je plonge donc direct dans la mer) : Re-crash.

Après 2-3 essais et en regardant la console quand ça crashe, il apparaît due, à priori, certains mouvement du perso bouclent à l'infini et que c'est ce qui fait planter (quand le spawn nage dans l'eau).

Je viens de pousser un coup de gueule sur le forum. Comment moi, développeur, je peux avoir confiance dans un moteur si je plante rien qu'en faisant la démo ? Et en plus, j'espère que c'est juste ça et que ce n'est pas dû à un réglage obscur à faire sur ma CG (on ne sait jamais), genre en fait c'est le shader "water" qui déconne et faut retirer le Catalyst AI pour que ça marche. Comment veux-tu développer tranquillement si tu crains que ton jeu plante chez n'importe qui qui n'aurait pas exactement la config' (ou réglage de la config') prévue ?
--> Remember Rage.

Je supporte de moins en moins UDK. mais au moins quand tu lances la démo tu as 0 problème, et quand tu développe avec le spawn de base, il ne fait pas planter l'éditeur.

En colère je suis.  ::(:

----------


## Teto

Heu, désolé pour le HS mais je n'avais pas envie de créer un nouveau topic :
Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé HeroEngine ?
Il a l'air d'être pile-poil pour ce que je veux faire, y'a juste les graphismes low-poly qui un peu... hmm. Mais je suppose qu'on peut avoir des modèles un peu plus fins. Et puis la techno utilisée date un peu. Mais il semble qu'on peut y faire des choses sympas (the Old Republic). Je voudrais juste savoir si certains d'entre-vous en déjà testé.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Je ne connaissais pas tiens, mais il est payant ? Je n'ai pas réussi à bien comprendre...

----------


## Teto

En fait, non, si c'est pour un projet gratuit ou dans le cadre de tes études. Après, le prix, je ne connais pas.
Bon, il est vraiment tourné MMO, ce qui a des avantages pour mon projet (monde infini, développement très rapide de tout ce qui est décor), mais aussi d'autres inconvénients, puisqu'il n'utilise que les shaders version 2 par exemple (genre les shaders pour l'eau, pas terribles). Et surtout, il est vraiment fait pour travailler à plusieurs, puisqu'une équipe complète en télétravail peut bosser sur le projet, chaque modif' se répercutant automatiquement et instantanément chez les autres. Le système de personnalisation de perso est aussi très complet et 'de base'. Je pense que de nombreuses limitations doivent venir de son orientation MMO ; on ne doit pas pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut en terme d'utilisation mémoire, vidéo, etc. pour les problèmes de lag, de ping, whatever.
Le seul souci de ce moteur, à première vue, c'est que cela donne un coté cartoon assez prononcé. Mais bon, cela semble être un moteur assez jeune, sans beaucoup de prod'. Peut-être que je me fais des idées.

----------


## Froyok

> Le seul souci de ce moteur, à première vue, c'est que cela donne un coté cartoon assez prononcé. Mais bon, cela semble être un moteur assez jeune, sans beaucoup de prod'. *Peut-être que je me fais des idées*.


Totalement, c'est pas les shaders qui vont donner une DA mais l'utilisation qu'on en fait.  ::): 
Moi je vois en ce moment le développement sur PSP, bah t'as beau être limité, tu t'adaptes bien au final.

----------


## nemra

Tombé sur ça hier, sous CE2.....

----------


## Teto

Très étrange. J'ai trouvé que cela faisait maquette au 20ième... Bien fait, mais sans ce petit quelque chose qui fait qu'on y croit. Manque de lumières, de poussière ?

----------


## war-p

En fait c'est très vide...

----------


## Teto

Voilà. Manque plein d'assets pour donner un peu de vie.

Sinon je suis en train de finir le cookbook du CE3. J'en cause bientôt.

----------


## cosades

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'intéresse au CryEngine 3 et après avoir lu quelques début de tutos et quelques autres infos éparpillées, quelques questions subsistent : 
- Est-il adapté au développement d'un jeu à la troisième personne ? Voire peut-on placer la caméra où on veut (dessus, double-caméra etc.) ?
- Est-il adapté au développement d'un jeu avec de très grands espaces, typiquement, un MMO ?
- Donc ma dernière question, est-il adapté au jeu en temps réel online ?

Et enfin, car je ne suis pas sur : la création de jeux standalone est bien possible ?

Merci  ::):   ::):

----------


## Teto

Salut.  ::): 

D'après ce que je lis, CE3 n'est pas adapté pour toi. Si je reprends tes questions:
- Oui, sans problème, et cela semble même plus facile qu'avec l'UDK, mais c'est à confirmer. En tout cas il ne semble pas devoir passer par la modification de scripts obscurs comme aux débuts de l'UDK..
- Non. Clairement. Le streaming de terrain n'existe pas (enfin, les éléments du terrain streament, mais on ne peut pas avoir plusieurs terrains dans un même niveau). Et le terrain est bloqué à 64 km² (8x8). Faut savoir aussi que les très grands terrains amènent des problèmes, comme des pentes pas très "smooth" (précision de l'engine faiblarde) ou des problèmes de précision quand tu places des assets sur la carte (fp16 qui fait chier). Après tu peux virer le 'terrain' par un static mesh (et donc tu en mets autant que tu veux) mais là personne n'a vraiment testé, à ma connaissance.
- Non, donc. Mais 64 km² c'est déjà très bien. Mais le temps réel online, il connaît (cf. Crysis 2). Dans quelles proportions (8? 64? 125695000?), je sais pas.

Quant au standalone, oui, mais faut passer par une compilation à la main (via visual C++ studio), pour le moment ce n'est pas intégré dans le SDK.

Si tu veux faire un MMO et avoir la possibilité de faire d'immenses terrains de jeux, tu pourrais peut-être aller voir du coté du HeroEngine. On peut développer gratis, et c'est un moteur dédié aux MMO (et pour développer à plusieurs, il a l'air d'être vraiment bien). Inconvénient, tu n'auras pas les effets kikoolol des CE3 et autres UDK, car il ne semble utiliser que les shader 2. Par contre tu as la lumière full dynamique (et les ombres ont l'air d'être correctes) et le cycle jour/nuit en standard.

En revanche, là où CE3 enfonce tous les autres, UDK compris, c'est au niveau de la gestion lumières/ombres, clairement c'est les meilleurs (je parle de moteurs gratuits), et d'autres choses sympas. Par contre il reste des bugs dans la version gratuite qui peuvent être un peu génants. En revanche, j'ai beaucoup plus de plaisir à développer dessus qu'avec l'UDK, que je n'aime pas, mais c'est juste un avis perso.

J'espère que j'ai pu t'aider!  ::):

----------


## cosades

> Salut. 
> 
> D'après ce que je lis, CE3 n'est pas adapté pour toi. Si je reprends tes questions:
> - Oui, sans problème, et cela semble même plus facile qu'avec l'UDK, mais c'est à confirmer. En tout cas il ne semble pas devoir passer par la modification de scripts obscurs comme aux débuts de l'UDK..
> - Non. Clairement. Le streaming de terrain n'existe pas (enfin, les éléments du terrain streament, mais on ne peut pas avoir plusieurs terrains dans un même niveau). Et le terrain est bloqué à 64 km² (8x8). Faut savoir aussi que les très grands terrains amènent des problèmes, comme des pentes pas très "smooth" (précision de l'engine faiblarde) ou des problèmes de précision quand tu places des assets sur la carte (fp16 qui fait chier). Après tu peux virer le 'terrain' par un static mesh (et donc tu en mets autant que tu veux) mais là personne n'a vraiment testé, à ma connaissance.
> - Non, donc. Mais 64 km² c'est déjà très bien. Mais le temps réel online, il connaît (cf. Crysis 2). Dans quelles proportions (8? 64? 125695000?), je sais pas.
> 
> Quant au standalone, oui, mais faut passer par une compilation à la main (via visual C++ studio), pour le moment ce n'est pas intégré dans le SDK.
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette excellente réponse !

Mon idée de jeu n'est pas encore bien détaillée, je la garde en tête pour le moment, je n'ai que l'univers, les objectifs et le système de jeu (pas encore de gameplay approfondi ni rien). En tout cas, tu parlais des pentes, il n'y en aurait pas ou peu (juste pour casser le fait d'avoir un terrain plat).
Et oui clairement ce qui collait bien avec mon idée, c'était bien les effets de lumières, pour autant qu'on choppe les textures qui vont bien, et puis l'eau !
Je me renseignerais mieux sur les aspects réseaux mais il y a déjà une bonne base.

Auparavant j'avais essayé de bricoler des choses avec Ogre, c'était la galère et le fait de pas avoir une IHM rendait le tout ardu et puis même si c'était potable, il était difficile de faire de bon graphismes. La génération de terrain était pas mal en tout cas.
L'UDK je n'ai pas testé (manque de temps) mais il m'attirait.
Je testerai le CryEngine 3 voir ce qu'il vaut.

Le HeroEngine semble aussi pas mal, je ne connaissais pas ! Le cycle jour/nuit c'est très appréciable mais bon niveau graphisme c'est assez classique après avoir jeter un oeil. Je testerai malgré tout si j'ai le temps, encore une fois !

Et, dernière question, y-a-t-il un "speedtree" intégré ? Ou il faut se taper le placement des arbres à la mano pour faire une forêt ?

----------


## ElGato

Faut arrêter de se dire que c'est impossible de faire un MMO avec le CE3. ArchAge l'utilise..Donc c'est possible.

Simplement c'est hors de portée d'un mec tout seul, surtout si c'est un amateur. UDK, CE3 ou autre. Ne pas s'en rendre compte, c'est totalement passer à côté du sujet.

En revanche, faire un jeu multi pas trop monstrueux, c'est possible avec à peu près tous les moteurs...
Disons que le choix ne se fait pas là-dessus, plutôt sur le niveau d'abstraction, les services rendus et et les outils disponibles pour ces moteurs. UDK et CrySdk sont de très haut niveau et ne proposent pas de modifier la méthode de rendu, Ogre si. En revanche Ogre n'est qu'un moteur graphique. L'UDK propose moins d'outils pour le son que le CE3 qui intègre fmod. L'UDK et le CE3 intègrent un peu moins d'outils qu'Unity. Etc.

En bref, arrêter de se prendre le choux : parmi les "gros" moteurs de niveau pro, tous ont peu ou prou les mêmes capacités, ça n'est absolument pas ça le facteur limitant.

----------


## Teto

> Et, dernière question, y-a-t-il un "speedtree" intégré ? Ou il faut se taper le placement des arbres à la mano pour faire une forêt ?


Mano à mano. Par contre souvent les modeleurs ont des plugin plutôt sympas qui fonctionnent plus ou moins bien. Il en existe un vraiment excellent pour XSI qui fonctionne un peu comme speedtree. En revanche, le placement sur le terrain est très simple, tu peins des arbres, c'est très intuitif.



> Faut arrêter de se dire que c'est impossible de faire un MMO avec le CE3. ArchAge l'utilise..Donc c'est possible.


Je ne connais pas ce jeu. Mais je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que l'aire de jeu est limité, comme Oblivion (pour prendre quelque chose que je connais mieux). CE3 sait faire ça, oui. Mais multiplier à l'infini des terrains, non c'est pas possible avec le CE3 gratuit (et à priori en licence non plus).
L'inconvénient c'est qu'à partir d'une certaine taille, CE3 gère mal les distances à cause de certaines limitations dans la précision des nombres (merci les consoles  ::(:  ).

Et sinon on est tous conscients que faire un MMO tout seul est illusoire.  ::): 

Un cas où le CE3 est clairement pas indiqué : Les simu d'avions et trucs du même genre où on peu se trouver très haut dans le ciel. Là cela devient plus délicat car très vite on voit les bords du terrain.

Mais pour reprendre le cas du HeroEngine, lui sait faire des aires de jeux de centaines de km² (pas testé, hein, mais c'est ce qu'ils disent), donc peut-être plus adapté à ce qu'il voudrait peut être.




> ...


Je crois qu'avec tout ça tu pourras te faire une bonne opinion.

----------


## cosades

Merci les mecs, vraiment sympa  ::):

----------


## cosades

Voici un petit thread que j'ai trouvé intéressant sur CryDev à propos des possibilités du CE3 (FPS only ? (MMO)RPG ? TPS ? etc.) :
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=322&t=73875

----------


## Teto

Un bon résumé de tes "questions" effectivement.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Eat3D à sorti un tutorial en 3 chapitres sur le Cry Engine 3 Free SDK !  ::lol:: 


C'est sous la gourverne d'Helder Pinto (un mec qui bosse sur le cry engine dpeuis crysis 1 il me semble).

http://eat3d.com/blog/eat-3d/3-new-d...nd-application

----------


## Agathia

C'est une valeur sure? Ça m'intéresserait peut être mais j'hésite à franchir le pas...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

J'ai trouvé ça aussi, en trainant sur polycount :
Il explique bien comment se servir de WorldMachine.
Il utilise le CryEngine3, dont je ne connait pas trop les possibilités, mais le résultat est assez convainquant :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0o3bqoM0Qg

----------


## Teto

> C'est une valeur sure? Ça m'intéresserait peut être mais j'hésite à franchir le pas...


Hum. D'après les contenu, j'ai un poil l'impression que c'est du "CE3 pour les nuls". C'est bien expliqué mais on reste à la surface des choses. Je peux me tromper, hein... Mais ça m'a donné cette impression, une version vidéo du cookbook.



> J'ai trouvé ça aussi, en trainant sur polycount :
> Il explique bien comment se servir de WorldMachine.
> Il utilise le CryEngine3, dont je ne connait pas trop les possibilités, mais le résultat est assez convainquant :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0o3bqoM0Qg


Oui, il est très complet, Il y a plusieurs épisodes, y en a pour plus de 4 heures. C'est assez génial, mais il y a 2 difficultés.
- Il utilise Mudbox. Sympa, sauf pour ceux qui ne sont ni riches, ni étudiants, ni pirates. On peut quand même contourner ça en utilisant Blender, qui est plus ou moins équivalent, au moins pour la modélisation. Et il sauvre en tif 16 bits. Lien qui pourrait intéresser certains sur le sujet
- Il utilise WorldMachine, qui est inutilisable si on veut pas payer. Il est pas très cher, mais si on veut la meilleure version (multi-threading, mondes infinis, etc) faut quand même payer près de 200$. La version gratuite permet des dimensions de maps trop petites pour que ce soit vraiment utilisable.
- Néanmoins, le tuto est génial pour apprendre à modéliser, faut reconnaître.  ::): 

En bref: Grmbl.  ::(:

----------


## ElGato

> C'est une valeur sure? Ça m'intéresserait peut être mais j'hésite à franchir le pas...


Vu le prix, je dirais non.

Le problème de ce genre de tutos est un peu toujours le même :
- cas 1 : tu connais déjà le fonctionnement général d'un moteur de jeu, et dans ce cas-là le tuto consiste juste en un emballage un peu moins austère de la doc de référence
- cas 2 : t'y connais rien et dans ce cas-là le tuto sert juste à te mettre le pied à l'étrier, te faire franchir la phase de débutant pour passer dans le cas 1

Pour ces moteurs il faudrait 2 genres de docs :
- de la doc ultra pointue sur leurs aspects les plus spécifiques (optimisation en particulier)
- de longs exemples commentés
Pour le premier j'ai pas trop trouvé, pour le deuxième faut attendre que de gros projet soient montés, se plantent puis distribuent leurs sources.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est une valeur sure? Ça m'intéresserait peut être mais j'hésite à franchir le pas...


 Laisse-moi quelques jours encore et je te fait un compte rendu, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de les visionner !  ::):

----------


## Teto

Ça m'intéresse aussi ! Mais si je me doute déjà du résultat...  :^_^: 




> Le problème de ce genre de tutos est un peu toujours le même :
> - cas 1 : tu connais déjà le fonctionnement général d'un moteur de jeu, et dans ce cas-là le tuto consiste juste en un emballage un peu moins austère de la doc de référence
> - cas 2 : t'y connais rien et dans ce cas-là le tuto sert juste à te mettre le pied à l'étrier, te faire franchir la phase de débutant pour passer dans le cas 1


Mieu dit que moi, mais c'est ce que je pense aussi.




> Pour ces moteurs il faudrait 2 genres de docs :
> - de la doc ultra pointue sur leurs aspects les plus spécifiques (optimisation en particulier)


Elle existe plus ou moins.
- Il y a un blog d'un moddeur (Thomy) confirmé sur le forum officiel, qui explique pleins de choses c'est très intéressant car bien spécifique au CE : Ici
- Dans les tutos officiels y'a quand même une partie sur l'optimisation. Ce n'est pas très poussé (cela apporte plus de questions "et si... ?" qu'autre chose) mais c'est suffisant pour bien débuter, sans trop se planter sur le type d'assets/textures à mettre dans son niveau.

Et puis ils ont embauché plein de monde dernièrement. Espérons que ce n'est pas juste pour faire une version Androïd, mais aussi pour améliorer le CE3 et les contenus...  ::):

----------


## Teto

Oyez oyez bonnes gens !

Il y a 2 nouvelles importantes concernant ce moteur, venant de la communauté et que j'attendais depuis longtemps :

- Tout d'abord, un wrapper qui permet de développer en C# plutôt qu'en Lua. C'est vraiment bien car ceux qui connaissent le C# ou le java n'ont pas à se farcir un nouveau langage. J'avoue ne pas encore avoir regardé dans le détail quelles parties du moteur on peut toucher via Lua/C#. Gameplay "profond" ? FlowGraph ? Variables générales du moteur (les cVars) ? Je regarderai quand j'y serai. Je ne sais pas non plus si ce wrapper (qui compile à la volée au fur et à mesure des besoins) est fiable ou très buggé. Les auteurs semblent très actifs, donc je ne pense pas qu'il y ait trop de soucis à avoir.

- Enfin, at last, CryBlend qui permet de transférer ses assets/materials de Blender au CE3. Joie  ::love:: . Là encore, je ne sais pas sa fiabilité, par exemple y'a pas encore les bones pour les assets destructibles. Mais la aussi, je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'en faire, l'auteur semble très actif.

Voilà. Bonne année à tous !

----------


## Froyok

Tu sais, le lua c'est vraiment pas compliqué !  ::P:

----------


## Teto

Je sais !  :^_^:  Mais l'avantage du C# c'est que je connais : C'est du Java à peine modifié. Zéro apprentissage, c'est toujours ça de pris. Et surtout, je pourrai utiliser le même IDE de développement. Mais bon, dans tous les cas je n'y suis pas. Apprenons déjà à faire du level design correct, après on verra.

Sinon cela fait un moment que je voulais te le dire : Je préférais l'ancien cadrage de ton avatar...

----------


## Le_CuLtO

> Tu sais, le lua c'est vraiment pas compliqué !


C'est surtout moche.  ::P:

----------


## Teto

Dans quel sens ? Ça m'intéresse.  ::): 
Propreté du code ? du langage ? AUtres ?

----------


## Froyok

> C'est surtout moche.


Carrément !  ::P: 




> Dans quel sens ? Ça m'intéresse.
> Propreté du code ? du langage ? AUtres ?


Genre :



```
--Display current FPS, for PSP
function fpscounter()
FPS = 0
FPSsecond = 0
	while true do
		if TARGET == "PSP" and info == true then
			if FPSsecond > 0.5 then --Update every half second
				FPS = 1 / Clock.deltaTime()
				FPS = String.float(FPS, 0, 0) --convert FPS to float without any decimal (number decimal = parameter 2)
				FPSsecond = 0
			else
				FPSsecond = FPSsecond + Clock.deltaTime()
			end
			
			Display.print(" FPS : ", 0, 0)
			Display.print(FPS, 42, 0)
		end
		
		yield()
	end
end
```

C'est super pas lisible, et certaines conventions de programmation ne sont pas identiques à d'habitude.
Genre != devient ~= . Ou encore les tableaux commencent à 1 et pas 0.

Perso je suis pas super fan, mais on s'y fait et c'est simple à appréhender.  ::): 



Par contre faut pas dénigrer d'apprendre de nouveaux langages, ça amène vers d'autre manière de programmer et des logiques différents. C'est toujours bon à prendre.
Une de mes découvertes préférées reste celle du Ruby par exemple. ^^

----------


## Teto

Oui, le Ruby semble très sympa. Il y a juste qu'avec le level design, le character design et le whatever design, je ne me sentais pas de devoir réapprendre un langage. Qui est très moche effectivement au vu de ton exemple. Mais bon, effectivement, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Petite question, quelle est la différence entre le code qu'on va faire via la gamedll (c++) et celui en lua.
Si j'ai bien compris les flowgraph, ça s'applique à une map, la dll au jeu complet, le lua/C# ?

----------


## ElGato

Le Lua n'est pas moche du tout. Le seul truc un peu wtf c'est effectivement le coup des tableaux qui commencent à 1 mais c'est à relativiser. Le reste c'est des détails syntaxiques qui n'étonnent plus trop après 2-3 langages (coucou PHP et tes comparaisons foireuses, coucou Matlab et tes opérateurs douteux).

Mais je reste convaincu que le Lua est indispensable à apprendre, parce que :
- sa syntaxe est très réduite
- son système de conteneur est très simple
- l'interpréteur est tout petit (100Ko je crois) et fonctionne dans à peu près n'importe quelle configuration multi threads.
- L'API C est très simple, très propre

En gros c'est le meilleur système de script générique, et le choix parfait pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas envie de réimplémenter leur propre langage. Ça explique pourquoi il est aussi populaire.
Je comprends pas trop le coup de la comparaison avec C#, qui est une artillerie très lourde pour un usage très différent.

----------


## Teto

Y'a un wrapper qui est en train de sortir, et qui reprend la plupart des choses prises en charge par Lua pour les passer sous C#.

----------


## Froyok

> Le reste c'est des détails syntaxiques qui n'étonnent plus trop après 2-3 langages (coucou PHP et tes comparaisons foireuses, coucou Matlab et tes opérateurs douteux).


Moi je dis, un langage sans accolades ( "{}" ) c'est du barbarisme !  ::ninja:: 




> Petite question, quelle est la différence entre le code qu'on va faire via la gamedll (c++) et celui en lua.
> Si j'ai bien compris les flowgraph, ça s'applique à une map, la dll au jeu complet, le lua/C# ?


Le lua est une sorte d'interface modulaire entre l'éditeur et la dll pour éditer les propriétés à la volé d'une entité de ce que j'ai compris.
Ça permet par exemple de faire 4 personnages basés sur le même script lua mais chacun avec ses paramètres différents (genre un nom différent, une couleur différente).

A noter que si on change le lua (les fonctions) faut aussi modifier la dll et la recompiler.  ::|:

----------


## Teto

Oui mais cette compilation est automatique, voire faite à la volée, je ne sais plus, dans tous les cas le développeur n'a pas à s'en soucier.

----------


## Froyok

Moi je trouve ça chiant.  :tired:  :pinaille:

----------


## Teto

Ah mais ça je dis pas.  :;):  Mais je n'ai jamais testé encore, donc je sais pas.

----------


## Teto

Bon, aucune nouvelle du moteur depuis au moins 2 mois (je parle coté Pleuretek), ça finit par être lassant.  ::(: 

Sinon je m'y suis mis enfin sérieusement (enfin, pas trop quand même) et je viens de définir la forme générale de ma première carte.
Cette carte n'est pas petite, puisqu'elle fait 8 km de coté (précision : 1m).  ::ninja:: 
Bon, je mens un peu puisque j'ai déjà fait des essais rapides sur des cartes bien plus petites, pour voir.

Ce moteur, comme à peu près tous les autres moteurs, UDK compris, possède de nombreux défauts agaçants sur les cartes de grande taille (exceptions faites des moteurs tournés MMO qui permettent un streaming infini de terrains) :
- 1 terrain par niveau (c'est différent dans l'UDK ?). Streaming interdit (de terrain, la gestion des polygones du terrain se fait bien par streaming).
- Des dimensions limitées, quoiqu'on dise. 8 km, c'est long quand on doit se les taper à pied, c'est assez court en voiture ou en avion. On le voit bien dans just cause 2, où l'ile fait le 5ème ou le 10ème de sa taille dans la réalité, avec des autoroutes très courtes, des paysages qui changent très rapidement...
- Surtout, il n'y a pas de courbure terrestre. Ce qui fait que dès qu'on est un peu en hauteur, on voit toute la zone du jeu. Je faisais un essai avec mon terrain. J'avais placé une montage cylindrique de 1000m de haut. In-game, j'avais l'impression que mes 64 km² faisaient, disons, 20 km². Aucune impression de profondeur de champ, d'infini. Bon, il n'y avait pas d'effet atmosphérique ni de hautes montagnes sur les bords pour cacher la misère, malgré tout le résultat était décevant. Alors bien sûr, quand j'ai sauté j'ai bien vu que j'étais haut, et au fur et à mesure que je me rapprochais du sol (sprouitch !) le terrain devenait gigantesque. J'ai fais un essai à 400 m de haut, c'était un peu mieux, mais bon...

C'est bête, car je tente de reproduire des toiles d'un peintre que j'aime beaucoup, mais qui fait des paysages avec un profondeur de champ énorme. Et bien ça, je ne pourrais pas faire (ou alors certains éléments de décor devront être intégrés dans la skybox), c'est dommage (y'a pas de quoi se relever la nuit non plus...  :^_^: ).

UDK a une notion de courbure de terrain, ou pas ? Je n'ai pas regardé les dernières béta, je ne sais pas si c'est implémenté.  ::): 

En revanche, j'ai eu l'idée de préparer les contours généraux de mon terrain (plages, fleuve, îles) sous Gimp. Je suis parti du principe de faire une heightmap sur 8 bits (obligé). on va donc de 0 à 255, avec 4m à chaque fois (donc hauteur maxi in-game de 1020m, largement suffisant pour mon niveau), si on décide que la profondeur de la mer fait 15m, cela fait le niveau basique du sol à 16 m. J'ai donc fait tout le contour de la carte en gris 4/4/4 + quelques points remarquables à 400 et 1000m pour les tests. Ça marche très bien et cela m'a permis :
- De ne pas me planter dans les proportions, car dans l'éditeur c'est tout simplement impossible de dessiner facilement.
- Comme j'ai un calque pour chaque couche/hauteur cela permet de corriger sans avoir tout à refaire.

C'est concluant, mais assez limité quand même, après faut fignoler dans l'éditeur. J'aurais bien aimé me servir de WorldMachine, mais il est trop limité en dimension dans sa version gratuite. Mais ici ce n'est pas trop grave, il n'est pas nécessaire d'être ultra-réaliste.

Voilà, c'est tout !  :;):

----------


## war-p

Tu sais que la courbure de la terre, je connais pas beaucoup de jeux qui la gère? Le seul jeu où c'est à peu près présent, c'est IL-2 est c'est un effet d'optique... Tout ça parce que ça implique de gros problèmes, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de la gravité... Sinon, regarde skyrim, on peut quasiment voir d'un bout à l'autre de la map, mais pourtant, on à pas l'impression que ça soit tout petit... Je pense que ça vient du manque de points de repère en fait cette sensation que tu as, essaie de foutre des forêts et des bâtiments, tu verras que ta perception des distances va changer. (Je te dis ça parce que j'ai eu le même problème dans l'udk... jusqu'à ce que je commence à rouler avec une voiture sur une carte de 100km²...)

----------


## Teto

> Essaie de foutre des forêts et des bâtiments, tu verras que ta perception des distances va changer. (Je te dis ça parce que j'ai eu le même problème dans l'udk... jusqu'à ce que je commence à rouler avec une voiture sur une carte de 100km²...)


Je pense aussi, et j'espère!  :;): 

Mais c'est là où on se rend compte pourquoi y'a toujours autant de montagnes dans les jeux, disons, open-world, et toujours très hautes... Corolaire, on se rend compte par la même occasion pourquoi aussi peu de jeux se passent aux Pays-Bas...

Edit: Je suppose que la voiture, c'est pour ton jeu, z'me trompe ?  ::): 

Edit: Pour la gravité, je veux bien, sauf qu'il existe des "points gravitationnels" qu'on peut placer sur la carte, mais bon, effectivement, pour des problèmes d'optimisation, cela doit être plus simple d'avoir un plan.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

On peut avoir des screenshots de vos maps ?
Merci .

----------


## Teto

Sir, yes sir !



Chaque carré de couleur fait 500m de coté.
Les 2 plots (au centre et au fond, à droite) font 400m de hauteur.
Les coulées sombres sont en fait l'océan.
Je suis à 100 m de haut, si je décidais de sauter je mettrais environ une quinzaine de secondes (flemme de vérifier...).

On peux voir qu'en l'état on a pas l'impression d'être sur un immense terrain. C'est mieux quand on est au raz du sol. En revanche, faire un niveau avec de l'escalade sur une haute montagne pose des problèmes, surtout si on veut que le joueur commence d'en bas (sinon l'altitude 0 devient un décor mis sur le sky box). Et là je ne suis qu'à 1000m, ce qui est moyen, on est encore loin du Mont-Blanc.

Et là, on se trouve sur le plot du milieu, à regarder vers la gauche (par rapport à la 1ère photo).



Rien d'extraordinaire, isn't it ?
Mais war-p a raison, une fois tout ça mis en forme, l'impression sera différente (j'espère).

J'ajoute aussi qu'avec une précision du terrain plus faible (4 m au lieu d'1 m actuellement) la zone paraitrait 16 fois plus grande (4x4 ald 1x1). Inconvénient, le terrain serait plus grossier, faudrait passer son temps à cacher la misère (trop long) et de toutes façons, on commencerait à atteindre le limites de la précision arithmétique de l'engine. J'ai pas envie de les tester...  ::ninja::

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Tu as raison , la map a finalement l'air assez petite . Peut-être que à l'échelle d'une forêt elle paraitra beaucoup plus grande .
Sinon c'est quoi les ombres sur la map ?
Merci .

----------


## Teto

C'est l'océan (il fait 15 de profondeur).

Sinon faudra que je fouille pour voir si on ne peut pas bidouiller et avoir l'effet optique décrit par war-p pour écarter démesurément les bords et donner l'impression d'une courbure de l'horizon.

----------


## war-p

Je pense que ton salut repose sur une fine utilisation du fog pour faire un peu cache misère...

----------


## Teto

Toutafé... Et de l'utilisation de décor plaqué sur le sky-box pour donner l'impression de choses très lointaines mais présentes. Je ne sais pas l'impression que cela donnerait avec l'UDK (flemme d'essayer).

----------


## Froyok

Un peu en retard :
Sous l'UDK tu peux gérer autant de niveaux que tu veux avec le streaming, ça fonctionne sur un principe de nœuds :
Nœuds principal qui relit niveaux voisins, ces niveaux voisins sont chargés à la volé, ont peut référencer des évènement de certains niveaux dans d'autres également.

On peut par exemple imaginer une ville entière décomposé en patté de maison streamé.

----------


## Teto

Je m'en doutais, il me semblait avoir vu ça...
Sniff...

Mais bon, j'ai déjà de quoi faire.
Et c'est pas comme si cela strictement indispensable. Mais l'idée d'avoir un monde streamé sans changement de niveau est quand même bien sympa. Pas besoin de penser aux 'bords', si on y arrive, hop, nouveau terrain, et roule ma poule. Pity...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'aimerais commencer à utiliser la sandbox3 ( avec les assets de C2 , bien sur ) et j'ai fait mes premiers pas à l'aide de tutos vidéos .
Cependant j'ai quelques questions en tête :
_ Comment afficher les ombres  ::huh:: 
_ Où se trouve le lien pour télécharger les assets de Crysis 1 ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Teto

- Pour Crysis 2, utilise plutôt le SDK de Crysis 2, tu n'as pas le droit d'utiliser des assets de ce jeu avec le Cry Engine 3 free SDK.
- Id pour Crysis 1.

Pour les ombres je ne comprends pas, normalement ça marche très bien 'de base'. Va voir les variables dans la console, peut-être que tu as quelque chose de désactivé. J'avoue que pour le moment je ne m'y suis pas vraiment intéressé.  ::):

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'ai pris le SDK de crysis 2 , c'est bien ça .
Pour crysis 1 , j'ai vu de nombreuses maps sur crydev avec les assets de crysis 1 ( bananiers , maisons en tôle , ... ) . Vu que tu n'as pas l'air de connaître de pack de ce genre je vais plonger dans les tréfonds de crydev .  ::):

----------


## Teto

Oui ne compte pas trop sur moi pour te renseigner précisément, je n'ai aucun de ces jeu !  :^_^: 
Je développe sur le SDK, mais je ne fais pas attention aux jeux qui vont avec (sauf comme exemple de ce qu'il faut faire... ou pas).

----------


## Teto

Petit up, la version 3.3.7 vient de sortir !  ::love:: 

Au programme des tas de bug-fixes, certains très importants, d'autres moins. Et certains ne sont à priori pas encore réglés, mais là je pense que c'est normal, les problèmes sont plus "profonds".

Surtout, de nouvelles features apparaissent ou sont de nouveau disponibles :



> - DX9 Parallax Occlusion Mapping (POM) -> Enfin !
> - DX9 Screen-Space Directional Occlusion (SSDO) -> Un SSAO amélioré, mais vraiment.
> - DX9 Particle Global Illumination (GI) -> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, à tester.
> - New “Very High” graphics configuration -> Miam !
> - Added Scaleform support (v3.9.93) -> Super, reste à savoir si c'est juste un support ou si l'outil est intégré, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'en doute un peu...


Le reste est trop long, je vous laisse lire: Ici

Je vous tiens au courant.
Edit: Tiens ! Toujours pas de trace de dx11...

----------


## Froyok

L'outil à l'air intégré pour Scaleform, d'après la vidéo de présentation. Tout du moins une partie.
Mais bon scaleform ça reste la technologie flash avant tout.

----------


## Teto

Voilà. J'ai un peu regardé depuis t'à l'heure :
- Ça déchire quand même un peu. Ils ont amélioré le niveau de présentation. Avec le POM intégré plus 2 ou 3 autres trucs, on a enfin un vrai niveau de jeu qui montre bien le potentiel du moteur. On est loin du bon samaritain, mais le contraste avec la release précédente (niveau amateur) est saisissante.
- D'autres petits bugs d'affichage sont apparus, de ce fait, et mes soucis avec le shader de l'océan n'ont pas disparus, mais y'a du mieux.
- Mon niveau est devenu plus sombre (remarque générale dans le forum) et avec des réglages HDR de base qu'il n'y avait pas avant. Rien de grave.
- Scaleform, donc : Oui c'est intégré, complètement, oui ça a coûté un bras à Cryteck, mais non, bien sûr, on n'a pas les outils pour créer ses propres UI, faut avoir Adoble flash, ou bien désactiver et passer par le flow-graph (comme l'UDK, donc). Mais peut-être qu'il y a des outils libres pour produire un .gfx directement exploitable par le moteur ? Si quelqu’un a des noms, je suis preneur...  :;): 
- Je ne suis pas allé voir si, en mettant le glossiness d'un material > 50, on obtient une réverbération temps réel, genres les reflets sur une carrosserie de voiture :crosstopic: . Feature dispo dans Crysis 2 mais qui était désactivé dans le freeSDK.
- Les problèmes d'escalier dans les terrains trop hauts ne sont pas réglés (et des problèmes d'ombre sont apparus, mais bon, peut-être que ça part après compilation du niveau).
- Ah, j'ai aussi remarqué que je passais de 60 fps à plus de 100, est-ce que c'est parce que j'étais bridé et qu'ils l'ont fait sauter ?

En fait, quand on lance son niveau via le launcher (et non via l'éditeur) on s'aperçoit que les différents couches de rendu ne sont pas les mêmes (la première fois cela met un peu de temps) que lors de la version précédente. Je ne suis pas programmeur, je le reconnais volontiers, mais j'ai quand fichtrement l'impression que leur pipeline de rendu (si on peut l'appeler comme ça) est en train de changer et qu'ils préparent un tout nouveau système de rendu. Ce qui serait raccord avec une grosse annonce qu'ils souhaitent faire pour le GDC 2012 (bien que cela pourrait être simplement l'annonce de la sortie du CryEngine Cinema).

CTPM (c'est tout pour le moment).  ::): 
PS: C'est bon, mangez-en.

----------


## nemra

Mise a jour du CEIII: énormes corrections.
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=355&t=88043

AMELIORATIONS DU MOTEUR
Revamped DirectX 11 Tessellation
DX11 support and tessellation has come a long way since Crysis 2. Phong, PN triangles and displacement maps, along with no need for pre-tessellated assets, makes CryENGINE's DX11 support among the best in the industry.

Multi-layer Navigation Mesh
The multi-layer navigation is a powerful new and easy-to-use navigation system that AI agents utilize to path-find through game maps.

Improved Skin Rendering and Eye Shader
New scattering approach gives more realistic rendering with fewer artifacts. New settings, checkboxes and sliders for things like oiliness, iris control, colors, pupil dilatation, tessellation and parallax support make CryENGINE character rendering more advanced and customizable than ever before.

Advanced/Improved/Extended Glass Shader
The glass shader is a specialized tool for rendering glass-based surfaces. It can represent a wide range of glass types, including regular windows, stained glass, leaded glass, beveled glass, some crystal types and some types of transparent plastics as well. The improved glass shader now also boasts features such as a dirt layer designed to produce extremely realistic-looking glass surfaces complete with dust and dirt, differential fog and refraction blur.

On top of these key updates, version 3.4 of the free CryENGINE 3 SDK addresses a number of bugs from previous releases and gives developers access to further improvements that include: 

Improved glass rendering.
Geometric light beams.
Point light shafts.
Time of day based filmic HDR tone mapping.
Curves and key tangents for time of day.
User controlled per cascade shadow bias through time of day.
Improved transitions between levels of detail.
Volumetric fog features extended and improved.
Improved distance cloud shading.

AMELIORATIONS DU SDK

CryENGINE 3 3.4.0 SDK Changelog

Refactored UI game events
Added new UIGameEvent class (moved functions from UIActionEvents to this class)
New interface for auto registering to UIManager
Continuous update is not automatically paused/restored when filtering/restoring the visible objects inside sandbox. Pausing the continuous update also when jumping into game in Sandbox.
Include node indices in navigation graph debug draw
DX11 CBuffer Downscale Improvements + fixes
Make sure vehicles can use the Multi-layer Navigation
Added Overwrite All button to checkout dialog
Added FG node to catch and trigger upon animation events set up in character editor
Changed UIEventSystems of old game dll to use new event dispatchers
HUD3D use correct offsets for different resolutions
Now correctly set the alpha for glass phys fragments.
Added variable stable fragment size to glass, meaning smaller pieces can stick nearer edges.
Coloured glass particle effects to match glass material (Off by default).
Enabled glass cvars in release builds.
Fixing EngineAssets location
Add icon and version number to remote shader compiler
Remove some obsolete shaders from the shader list
Gamma changes now respect window focus in Dx10/11 (As per Dx9 in DeviceLost state).
Support for non-uniform phys scaling (clone-based)
Set the web server port for the Remote Shader Compiler
Re-added EF_Query( EFQ_D3DDevic )
FrameProfileSystem now displays frame time, lost time, and overhead with same averaging method as profile entries.
Time of Day: added serialization of key flags for splines
Sandbox, Time of Day: added toolbar for Spline editor, dockable frames.
Added "Reverse" to MaterialEffect particle hit direction options.
Add GeometryBeam inside the Sandbox shader list
Remote Shader Compiler to VS2010
Set ai_MNMEditorBackgroundUpdate to 1 by default
Shadowpool caching support, blockpacker usage fixed
Being able to choose an entity class category from within Lua scripts and external entity class handlers used inside the Editor, instead of always putting them into "Default"
Added callback to handle glass system cvar changes. Tidies up the temp crash fix.
Enabled the new glass system by default when in multiplayer.
Implements the light animation by (ab)using the light node in the movie system.
Adds position/rotation animation support to the light animation system.
Makes it possible to scrub a light animation through the regular TrackView interface.
Move more textures to Engine\EngineAssets
Lua debugger GUI improvements
Added GameScript projects to GameCodeOnly solutions
Implements the film curve preview in the Time Of Day dialog.
New UIEvent receiver and sender helpers for variable args and arg count
Some helper functions for easier UIEventDesc creation
Allow to use Vec3 as type for UIEvent FlowNode ports
Rework TemplBeamProc 1. Dust 2. Air Turbulence 3. Volumetric Shadows
Re-add start and end colors
Simple tool to check flags
New glass shader featuring: Improved lighting consistency. Support for opaque layer, tint color map, alphatest shadows using opaque map, blurred refraction (High end only). Removed support for alphablended non-refractive glass. Tidied up legacy code.
Glass Shader: Added diffuse multiplier to vertex alpha.
Glass Shader: Added global opacity multiplier.
Enable geometry instancing by default
Changed UIEventSystems to use new easier style (new game dll first)
Improve default values for film curve tod settings
Add MotionBuilder 2012 exporter to be built in the tools solution file
Updated UpdateCryGameScriptsProject
HUD3d position C2 calculation
Database Save button now enabled/disabled depending on count of modified libraries.
Added cvar to define if _mp should be auto added to sound files on mp
Enhanced particle MaterialEffects, allowing direction type to be specified per-effect, same as other effect modifiers. Compatible with ealier XML that specifies it per group.
Allow lazy updates for flash elements
Allow to override dyn tex with from uielement
Only render uielelemnt to dyn tex if needed (with lazy render flag)
Optimizations:
Removed useless GUID info from ParticleEffects.
Resizing and "Look & Feel" of the solid panel
Perf improvements to glass triangle hashing loop.
Saving of ~300 bytes per glass RN by removal of temp vars and class restructuring.
Swapped a large continuous glass array for a smaller cyclic one. Up to 40kb PC and 10kb consoles saved.
Glass impact decal params are now only calculated once instead of every frame.
Using CTRL + Middle Mouse to add/remove a flowgraph breakpoint
ITimer and FrameProfile systems now consistently use CryGetTicks(), replacing runtime tests and function pointers.
Removed unused members in ProfilerInfo.
Added state to SParticleUpdateContext to reduce repeated computations.
Integration of multi-particle ParticleEmitter.EmitParticles() change.
Sped up emit rate/count computation in SubEmitter.EmitParticles(). Cache EmitCountScale, avoid calling GetExtent() during particle emission.
Removed SAnimationDesc struct from code and new AnimGraph files, following C2 behavior. Replaced with runtime functions to compute SAnimationMovement and get SAnimationSelectionProperties*.
Removed unused GetAnimationLength functions.
Adjusting view distance ratio on a few object for consistency
Sandbox Rollupbar resizing and "look & feel"
Cleaned up gamma ramp calculations, now round results correctly.
Prevent execution of sound creation code with an empty sound name string and display of an unnecessary error message to the log
Refactoring:
Little simplification to tod sun shadow cascades control/removed hdr contrast control
Tweakable per-cascade shadow bias
Significantly improve shader compilation speed by replacing fxc with cryfxc
Move cryfxc into PCD3D11/v005
Adding d3d compiler dll to be complete
Rename %DETAIL_MAPPING back to %DETAIL_BUMP_MAPPING to maintain backward compatibility
Added inline tick functions to ITimer: GetTicks(), GetTicksPerSecond(), TicksToSeconds(). Removed silly virtual TicksToMillis/Nanos(). Also added GetNonFiberTicks(), which subtracts FiberYieldTime(), simplifying a lot of code. Removed redundant tick functions and members from FrameProfileSystem.
Movd OPT_STRUCT facilities from TypeInfo.h to platform.h. Made member and acccessor names more consistent: _Member, Accessor(), Setter(val)
Remove not needed ifdef GAME_IS_CRYSIS2
Branch refactoring
Update the ToolkitPro .dll inside the Tools directory
Removed support for deprecated fog mode. Prerequisite for coming volumetric fog enhancements.
Add parser support for shader interpolator arrays
Terrain non linear alpha blending factor support ("blend layer")
Updates for per-light shadow bias / lights specular was mismatching sun specular / tone mapper curve tod control / brute force dof quality mode+ resolution scale fix
Separates the HDR parameters and packs together with the film curve preview in the TimeOfDay dialog.
Increase the range of volumetric scale
Move light beam update to a new shader
Adapting 3dMouse default values
Validate shaders for fog and water volumes
Removing geom_instancing=0
Small tweak to vignetting texture (was a bit overkill)
Remove grass material pre-multiply on diffuse colour
Removing per art request cvdetailscale (and old cvnumlayers)
Moved CryCG to mingw-gcc based builds
Move two more textures to Engine\EngineAssets
Added:
Added missing file that's being referenced for grenades
Adding scripts only RC Job
Deleted:
Deleted StaticSymbols.cpp (obsolete)
Delete no longer needed test file
Delete depreciated Tool Box config file
Delete depreciated Modelling Panel file
Delete unused/unavailable item from equipment pack
Delete depreciated file (Tools -> User Commands) 
Tweaks:
Updated AsianCoaxialWeapon to use HMG weapon sounds. Lowered rate of fire for visuals to match audio.
Removed GAME_IS_CRYSIS2 from AI system, replaced with local define in AI system if new flight navigation should be used
Better facing for dynamic flash tags
Adjusting new script separation RC Job processing
Adding R_HDRBlueShift = 0.
Adding new glass decal controls, default values.
Fixed issue with unused grenade types (flash, emp, smoke) spamming console. Fixed spacing. Fixed issue with incorrectly pointing helper.
Removed vehicleCollisionDestructionSpeed="4" param from MH60. Was blowing up far too easily when nudging other vehicles.
Removed commented out CVars. Changed r_HDRRendering default to '3'.
Lowered grenade damage (250 -> 150). Lowered min/max radius 5/15 -> 2/10. More realistic behaviour for a frag grenade, less chance of killing yourself.
Keeping the joint velocities when "ragdollizing" the actor. Better for the Hit/Death Reactionsystem (death reactions).
Sandbox, Time of Day: More sensible default zoom settings, cleanup.
Added isPassengerShielded="1" to gunner seat for protection against rockets.
Tweaked damage and radius on vehicle explosions. Fixed issue with Abrams explosion not causing reaction (delay set to 0.2).
Updated path to new cloth asset
Updating size of glass texture atlas.
Changed the default TOD to suit new filmic tone mapper (r_HDRRendering 3)
Ensured lock pointer is NULL before attempting to lock to help track down a possible failed LockVB crash
Renamed CryEngine_GameCodeOnly to CryEngine_GameCodeOnly_LEGACY
Small code cleanup
Adjusting RC Job for new script processing
Tweak default TOD - decreased DOF settings
Adding ai_MNMEditorBackgroundUpdate to system.cfg to generate nav mesh in editor whilst not the primary focus
Removed upper limit for maximum players in multiplayer
R_shadowsstencilprepass const cvar set to 2
Removed hardcoded weapon attachment definitions, instead loaded in a data driven way.
Made some glass index types more explicit to help avoid errors.
Updated glass decal atlas - Slightly increased white-levels on larger break pattern.
Removed glass system cvar from multiplayer.cfg as now globally enabled.
Renamed CryEngine_VS10.mk to new name as well
Changed 0xCE 0x94 to delta
Added canary for CRenderObject id overflow
Tweak HMMWV - added dynamic light for headlights
Disabled the game side stealth-o-meter code in the Target Track Threat Modifier. CL676413 - !B Fixed issue where the visual stimulus would be pushed down because the outThreat wouldn't be set by the threat modifier.
Removed unnecessary file copy and linker flag
Minor cleanup of make variables
Reduced smart path follower look ahead distance to 0.33 meters instead of 10
Updated system.cfg to clarify sys_spec is only for Launcher and not for Editor
Cleaned GameCodeOnly solutions
Character shader refactoring/cleanup.
Update multiplayer.cfg - Removed several duplicate CVars. Removed graphics related CVars that shouldn't be MP specific and are defined in main CVarGroups (viewdistratios, etc). Removed obsolete CVars.
Removed unnecessary UI warnings
Fixes:
Sandbox will now notify the designer if they are trying to "Export to Engine" while the navigation data didn't finish the processing operation. Also Launcher will load the navigation data even if there is a version inconsistency between the MNM configuration file and the exported data
Fix the result value returned by the RayCast in case the ending triangle is not acceptable.
Small fix due to renamed GetUserName
DX11 CBuffer Downscale Improvements
Disabled warning "Could not read AI Cover Surfaces" when there are no Cover Surfaces on the map
Crash when drawing debug information for formations
Fixed Entity Pool
Fixed GetOutputXMLFileName if empty string is passed
Time Of Day: Fixed creation of property nodes after re-opening the dialog box
Fixed: HitDeath Reactions didn't consider caused damage for explosions
Fixed: HitDeathReactions never checked if ragdollizing the actor is allowed
Fix global initialisers in x64 release builds
Fixed: Possible infinite loop while loading malformed Lua breakpoint information from breakpoints.lst
Improved Scoped Time Logger
Fixed potential crash in CStructInfo.FindSubVar
Fixed: Readded Game Token type not set correctly (always used type string, bad for network serialization)
Move into Compiler from typo'd directory.
Removed double-triangle hash on glass node initialisation.
Fixed a case where glass phys frags with id 0 were using garbage geometry.
Fixed: No Bird boids animations
Blend layer color input fix for vegetation
Crash fix for MP if no game mode is set
Fixed CSaltBufferArray::IsValid
Fixed: Missing caused damage parameter when notifying the HDR system (Collision)
Final fix for x64 static linking
Fixed: Weird living entity behavior on non terrain ground.
Fixed health not updated on hud
Fixes the issue of 'r_measureoverdraw' not working in DX11.
Fixed: Crash in BreakableManager
Fixed: Wrong path to default CGF
Shadow tweaks
Finally fixed crash in profile system when changing profile_allthreads from 0 to 1.
!I potential multithreading problem with rigidbody mass recomputation
Enable flowgraph nodes Input:Key and Input:Action in multiplayer
AnimationGraph: Fix for animation randomizer not being properly called, resulting in unrandomized repetition when multiple characters enter the same state
Tick timing fixes and cleanup:
Fixed inconsistencies in CryGetTicks, QueryPerformanceCounter, and QueryPerformanceFrequency. CryGetTicks is now equivalent to QPC on all platforms, fixing some profiling results. Win32/64 use Windows QPC rather than RDTSC, as it's guaranteed thread-safe, and has acceptable performance on Profile builds.
Sandbox: "Inside the Time of Day window, groups of keyframes cannot be deleted." -
Sandbox: "Time of Day: When first opening the Time of Day, the timeline scrubber does not render/refresh"
Fixed: Material Picker doesn't pick correct submaterial
Fixed: Don't receive update item callbacks when setting the initial values in the TimeOfDayDialog
Fixed wrong vcproj file settings in Project.mk
Fix dissolving issues on sprites causing flickering
Sprite-model dissolving quality improvements
Fix up lod dissolving issues on view change
Dissolve improvements - distance based, cross over LODs to minimise volume differences and screen-space noise
Implement dissolve to-from nothing/bottom LOD/sprite
Fixed D3D11 staging texture leak - introduced pool of staging textures
Ensured that staging textures only get freed on Unlock, if they were allocated as a result of a Lock
Fixed log(0) FPE
Fixed: Footstep sounds and player water interaction not working
AnimationGraph: Additives Modifier will now correctly end looping animations even if multiple characters are in the same state
Duplicated cvar registrations
Compile fixes for VS2010, plus fix for long running shader servers
Fix shader lists being left as .tmp files if rename fails (adds same 5s retry as with delete of old .txt files)
Removed non-ansi characters that makes errors when building with asian locale
Correctly adding the mnm data file (.bai) to the level.pak
Renamed IUIElement to IUIObject since it conflicts with IFlashUI
Crashfix if shader error message occur while platform os is not initialized yet
Fixed DebugCallStack::FillStackTrace in 64-bit mode
Fixed: Expended ammo was never reset correctly when dropping/picking up the weapon.
Various fixes for pointer checks, missing initialisation, incorrect asserts, unhelpful log messages, bad indentation.
Fixed: Puppet range container was never reset. Was constantly growing inside Sandbox.
Alpha value now used for refractive particles on blending as well as bump scaling, for proper results with overlapping particles.
Fixed FPE in ParticleContainer.ComputeUpdateContext when TurbulenceSize was small.
Fixed correct editor set level
Fixed function BasicActor:InitialSetup
Fixed compile error in debug win32
Refactor instancing RT flags to reduce shader combinations
Fixed "ai_DebugDrawVolumeVoxels" and removed (unused) volume hidespots-related code
Fixed basic event hanlder
Fixed correct windows event handlint
Temporary crash fix for new glass system
Static analyzer warnings fix
Fix crash when a texture is used for rendering which was created during the precache phase
Fixed assert in Debug-Renderer
Compile fix + fix for gs tweakables not being properly set/declared
Ensure right view projection matrix used for waterfoginto
Fix Color shift bug. Renamed the generation params
Couple more shader compilation fixes/cleanups
Register class otherwise renderer will not be able to create render window
Don't add bullet impulse if there was no rendermesh hit
AI: CGoalPipeXMLReader::ParseGoalOp (COPWait does not work for XML goal pipes)
Fixed: Full recursive clone for archetype entities properties table
AI: CETHR-1075: SIGNALFILTER_SUPERFACTION always sends signal to Player (regardless of faction)
An issue with multiple phys areas affecting an entity
Fixed: Boolean properties didn't work when using external entity property handler
Some fixes to linked scaled physics objects
Fixed: Typing in new helper directions didn't update correctly the actual helper rotation in the Vehicle Editor. Only worked when rotating it in the viewport.
Fixed static linking of dedicated server without staticsymbols.cpp
Fixed mem overwrite crash in WriteVerticesIndirect, and removed implicit container count limit
Fix AnimGraph file compatibility with new cvar which indicates AnimDesc objects in ver 63 files.
Re-enabled USE_SELECTION_PROPERTIES define, as AnimationSelectionProperties required for pre-Crysis2 AnimGraph code.
Lightbeam Hot Fix
Fix shader compilation bug
Fixed: HitDeath Reactionsystem health thresholds were never used
Fixed: TacticalPointSystem AvoidCircle not working correctly
Fixed: Display name sometimes not set to an empty string for the Material Picker Tool
Removed missing files from Editor project
Added free_container of s_pWaterHitsMGPU to avoid level leak
Fixed aux geom level leak
Fixed memory overwrite in terrain serialisation
Glass depth fog correctly uses refracted depth.
Instancing-related shader compiler error fixes
Preset wasn't specified (from now on it uses "Gradient" preset)
Had no crytif settings: now uses preset=DiffuseLowQ
Had no crytif settings specified, now it's HDRReflectionsRGBK_high
Fixing wrong preset used, now it's HDRCubemapRGBK_highQ
Adds mips to noise texture
SetMaxWaterDepth and SetMinWaterDepth use the wrong depth value in cm. They multiply the value in meter twice.
Fixed invalid index buffer sizing on glass fragments.
Removed redundant draw attempt on glass fragments.
Removed double offset in DX11 DevBuffer updates.
Sprites popping in and out.
Fix juddering sprite quads
Initialise LOD transition state on vegetation to prevent lots of dissolves when turning
Cut down on sprite updates due to light info changing
Sprite/model lighting differences - write more upward normal for sprites to receive more ambient light.
LOD/dissolving issues - account for instance scale in sprite switch distance
LOD popping/sprite accuracy - fix editor tool to allow artists to clear rotations on vegetation
Fixed missing sprites if vegetation lod0 mesh is not streamed in yet
Default to least detailed LOD for sprite generation - Grass sprite fix with new sprite system.
Fixing the debug draw of the path with the MNMPathStart and MNMPathEnd tag point. It now correctly checks if the path was found to add the start and end position to the path point.
Allow path and raycast debug also without MNMDebugLocator and minor code adjustments for the RayCast over the MeshGrid
Add AlphaBlendShadows in the shader parser for the new beam shader
Fixed Multi-layer Navigation menu items
Time Of Day: Time and Speed settings are always saved - after editing and dialog closure
Some fixes to articulated kinematic objects
Fixed: ZeroG update ignores global gravity
Fixes path to new engine assets dir
X64 relese fixes
Fixed CullRenderer crash due to uninitialized values
Fixed error in devirt when providing a path with ends with a path seperator
Abbreviated SpecFromDiffuse shader param names so that they fit in the material editor without resizing the labels
Fixed inverted zoom adjustment for particle Max Distances.
Some fixes to player-player collisions
Fixed: AI Actors not triggering Area triggers
MD: Fixed compile issue for MotionBuider plug-ins.
Fixed UIInput to be usable with controller analog stick as well
Fixed: Invalid point access in curved editor control
Safety guard for potential tone mapper updates with incorrect 0..1 mapping
Shader compilation fixes
Fix shader compile error
Couple more compile fixes
Fixed: Music Graph doesn't invalidate correctly the panels after loading a new graph
Fix for shadows batching into scene normals alpha channel (when shadows disabled, shadows term was glossiness)
Don't create shaders which are requested from compressed shaders only
Fixed documentation of console variable "ai_DebugDrawNavigation"
Fixed: Possible Crash when removing material effects FG content
Fixed typo in rope node that was using position as U texture coordinate.
Removing unexisting old file from DedicatedLauncher and Launcher
Fixed: Crash on chainloading a level on a Dedicated Server due to not unloading the previous level before changing the game context
Particle Effect Enable/Disable menu commands now modify library.
Fixed: Opening/Closing prefab or group didn't update the prefab flowgraph list correctly
The following shaders/features are removed: metal, custom, rain layer

----------


## nero_angelo

Oh putain Oh putain, la version que j'attendais est enfin la  :Bave:  !

----------


## Froyok

C'est un sacré changelog ça !  ::o: 

Mais est-ce que l'on peut enfin exporter son jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Teto

> C'est un sacré changelog ça ! 
> 
> Mais est-ce que l'on peut enfin exporter son jeu ?


Non, hélas. Enfin si, mais faut passer par un compilateur externe, mettre les mains dans le cambouis, donc.

Quelques bémols toutefois :
- Problème avec les cartes AMD en DX11. Personne chez eux n'a une machine avec une carte AMD pour vérifier au moins ça ? Sur le site ils indiquent la marche à suivre pour contourner le problème le temps qu'ils trouvent une solution.
- Peu de choses ont été modifié dans le SDK, en définitive. Par exemple tout ce qui concerne le terrain est au même point, il semblerait qu'il ne faille pas attendre quoi que ce soit avant qu'ils ne bossent spécifiquement dessus. Aucun changement sur les outils du terrain, ce qui rend extrêmement pénible la création de grands environnements.
- Rien concernant la taille des maps.
- L'océan est aussi DX11, cela rend vraiment bien cette fois.

En gros ils ont enfin mis à disposition des trucs qu'ils auraient dû déjà mettre à dispo depuis longtemps. Et il y a régression sur certaines choses (la SSAO je crois). Par contre le framerate apprécie les améliorations générales de cette version. Bon c'est ce que j'ai vu de ma fenêtre, j'ai laissé tomber depuis quelque temps, mais j'y reviendrai.

Sinon la tesselation fonctionne bien, c'est sûr. On voit enfin une différence sur le sol et les murs.

----------


## nero_angelo

Nouvelle séries de tutorials consacré aux materials :http://eat3d.com/blog/eat-3d/3-new-d...nd-application .

----------


## moindre

Un peu cher pour ce que c'est même s'ils sont agréables et utiles à regarder. 

Sinon j'aimerais témoigner mon amour pour le système de la login de la Sandbox:

----------


## Belhoriann

Très impressionnant  ::o:

----------


## Teto

Effectivement. Maintenant faut voir ce qu'il faut "préparer" dans la voiture pour qu'elle fonctionne comme ça.

----------


## L0ur5

Ha ouais, c'est assez impressionnant.

----------


## nero_angelo

Vu que c'est les vacances et que je ne savais pas quoi faire, j'ai réalisé ma première scène sur le CE3 SDK, au début ce SDK me rebutait un peut , puis au final je le trouve facile a utiliser, pour la prochaine scene je vais essayer de crée mes propres material . Voila des images :

----------


## Froyok

J'avais vu ça sur twitter, j'aime bien ! :D
Par contre les ombres noir d'encre ça me parait un peu trop fort.

----------


## nero_angelo

> J'avais vu ça sur twitter, j'aime bien ! :D
> Par contre les ombres noir d'encre ça me parait un peu trop fort.


Oui c'est a cause du Cubemap que je n'ai pas réglé

----------


## nero_angelo

Hop hop nouvelle version pour le CE3 SDK :



> Fixed:
>     • Thread stays locked on editor exit.
>     • Fixed particle targeting bugs: bShrink behavior, bIgnore flag.
>     • Potential crash due to wrong checks for MAX_SUB_MATERIALS array size.
>     • Fixed ParticleEffect entity Kill event, no longer requires Disable before Enable.
>     • Fixed the vehicleBurnPos was rotated 90 degrees wrong. The effect was pointing forward not up, now fixed.
>     • Fixed lifetime of emitters with ParticleLifeTime = 0: particles last through life of emitter, then die instantly.
>     • Fixed and optimized some bounding box computations.
>     • Clouds don’t render correctly.
> ...

----------


## FragDamon

Bonjour ! Suite à des clients potentiellement intéressés par de la 3D, j'ai décidé de m'y remettre ! Les demandes étaient surtout de l'architecture 3D (modélisation de meubles / salles selon modèles, et beau rendu pour épater le client). Et comme j'ai appris la 3D pour le jeu vidéo (donc contraintes du temps réel, aucune connaissance en rendu) je me suis dit que ca pourrait être intéressant d'utiliser les moteurs actuels qui arrivent à sortir des images magnifiques, et ca me servirait aussi pour d'eventuels projets de jeu  ::rolleyes:: 

Après m'être renseigné, il semble que le CE3 semble le plus approprié pour du rendu style architectural. Des canards auraient des retours / exemples à me montrer (d'eux ou de roxxors du web) pour ce style d'images ?

----------


## Froyok

J'avais vu ça il y a quelques temps :
http://blogs.wefrag.com/Sim/2011/08/...is-chez-enodo/
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=355&t=102203

----------


## Ariath

Bonsoir à tous,

Je ne suis pas programmeur, je ne connais pas le C / C++ / RUBY, je ne suis pas un génie en informatique...pourtant, je suis curieux, je m’intéresse aux jeux vidéos, à l'envers du décors...

J'ai testé (disons que j'ai baladé rapidos dedans) l'UDK et le Cry Engine.
Si je ne me trompe pas ils sont gratuits et servent à créer un jeu de A à Z (type FPS de préférence) à but non lucratif.Si on désir vendre il faut acheter leur licence respective et leur reverser environ 30% des gains réalisé. (reprenez moi si je fais erreur)

Ensuite j'ai pu taquiner l'editeur de Far cry 3 basé sur le moteur graphique Dunia 2 (si je me trompe pas) mais celui ci ne permet que de réaliser des cartes multi spécifiquement pour FC3.

Et de la je me suis posé quelques questions :
- *Existe t il des ressources gratuites (libre de droits plutôt) pour UDK / Cry engine ?*
- *Est il possible d'importer/exporter des ressources de l'editeur de FC3?*
- *Pour être plus précis, est il possible d'exporter (par exemple) une maison, disponible dans l'editeur FC3 pour la mettre dans UDK ou Cry engine ?* (pour s'en servir de model et modifier l'objet ensuite)

Merci !!!

----------


## Froyok

> Si je ne me trompe pas ils sont gratuits et servent à créer un jeu de A à Z (type FPS de préférence) à but non lucratif.Si on désir vendre il faut acheter leur licence respective et leur reverser environ 30% des gains réalisé. (reprenez moi si je fais erreur)


Pour le CE3 il n'y a aucune vrai info à ce sujet, il faut les contacter par mail pour avoir le détail des tarifs pour un projet commercial.




> - *Existe t il des ressources gratuites (libre de droits plutôt) pour UDK / Cry engine ?*


Vadrouille un peu sur les forums de chaque logiciel, tu devrais trouver quelques ressources (matériaux, modèles, etc.). Mais il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de bibliothèque déjà prête pour l'un de deux moteurs.




> - *Est il possible d'importer/exporter des ressources de l'editeur de FC3?*
> - *Pour être plus précis, est il possible d'exporter (par exemple) une maison, disponible dans l'editeur FC3 pour la mettre dans UDK ou Cry engine ?* (pour s'en servir de model et modifier l'objet ensuite)


Peut-être bien, il faudra chercher par toi-même car c'est illégal. Les licences de jeux n'autorisent pas l'extraction des ressources du jeu et encore moins de les utiliser dans un autre jeu/logiciel.

De ce fait tu n'auras pas d'infos sur ce sujet ici (c'est hors-charte).

----------


## L0ur5

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas programmeur, je ne connais pas le C / C++ / RUBY, je ne suis pas un génie en informatique...pourtant, je suis curieux, je m’intéresse aux jeux vidéos, à l'envers du décors...
> 
> J'ai testé (disons que j'ai baladé rapidos dedans) l'UDK et le Cry Engine.
> Si je ne me trompe pas ils sont gratuits et servent à créer un jeu de A à Z (type FPS de préférence) à but non lucratif.Si on désir vendre il faut acheter leur licence respective et leur reverser environ 30% des gains réalisé. (reprenez moi si je fais erreur)
> 
> Ensuite j'ai pu taquiner l'editeur de Far cry 3 basé sur le moteur graphique Dunia 2 (si je me trompe pas) mais celui ci ne permet que de réaliser des cartes multi spécifiquement pour FC3.
> 
> ...


Alors je ne sais pas vraiment ce que tu veux faire, mais si tu veux commencer pas programmer un petit jeu pour apprendre progressivement et voir ce que ça donne eptit à petit, je te conseillerias plutôt Unity que UDK ou CE3. Il est plus abordable, gratuit aussi tant que tu ne commecialise rien avec, et permet de faire facilement de petits tests, des protoype en 2D ou autre, ce qui n'est pas du tout adapté aux deux autres. Il y a une sacré communautée autour de Unity, et tu trouveras des assets, scripts et autre qui seront gratuit.

Si pour une raison ou une autre tu préfère tater un gros moteur pour faire de la 3D avec des shaders tout ça directement, je te consillerais plutôt de commencer sur UDK, et ce pour une simple raison: tu trouveras très facilement pléthore de tutoriaux (vidéos ou non) bien foutus qui te permettront de comprendre les bases, bases qui te serviront ensuite sur n'importe quel moteur. Je ne peux pas faire de comparaison objective entre UDK et CE3 ne connaissans pas assez les possibilité des deux moteurs, je peux juste te dire que le démarrage sera plus facile sur UDK.

----------


## Black Wolf

> Il est plus abordable, gratuit aussi tant que tu ne commecialise rien avec, et permet de faire facilement de petits tests, des protoype en 2D ou autre, ce qui n'est pas du tout adapté aux deux autres. Il y a une sacré communautée autour de Unity, et tu trouveras des assets, scripts et autre qui seront gratuit.


Je termine juste le HS pour dire que tu peux tout à fait commercialiser tes propres jeux faits avec Unity Free (la version gratuite quoi) sans payer quoi que ce soit ni leur reverser le moindre centime. T'aura juste quelques fonctions sympa non disponibles par rapport à la version pro (tout ce qui est post effects, sauf erreur les softshadows aussi, et tout ce qui est global illumination pour les lightmaps).

----------


## Ariath

Merci, *Froyok* et *L0ur5* pour vos réponses.
Ca serait prétentieux de ma part de dire que j'ai un projet, disons que j'ai des envies, des idées, mais je reste réaliste quand à mes possibilités  ::P:  

Sinon J'ai décidé de me servir de l'*UDK* (car j'ai trouvé plus de tuto que sur le cry engine), du coup J'ai encore des questions, concernant l'UDK :

- avec l'outil "*brush*" on peut créer des "objets" qui une fois assemblés peuvent servir a créer un espace ( par exemple une salle avec des escaliers, des pilones, des couloirs etc...).Je sais dupliquer les objets sur une même carte, mais *est il possible d'enregistrer un objet créé* (un mur par exemple) pour s'en servir sur une autre carte ?  

- *est il possible de créer des objets complexes* (une voiture pourquoi pas) avec *brush* ou il faut passer par blender ou un autre logiciel 3d ?

- *est ce que je suis au bon endroit pour vous harceler de questions ?* y'a t il un autre site/endroit ?

Merciiiiiii

----------


## L0ur5

> - avec l'outil "*brush*" on peut créer des "objets" qui une fois assemblés peuvent servir a créer un espace ( par exemple une salle avec des escaliers, des pilones, des couloirs etc...).Je sais dupliquer les objets sur une même carte, mais *est il possible d'enregistrer un objet créé* (un mur par exemple) pour s'en servir sur une autre carte ?


Tout à fait, renseigne toi sur le *Content Manager* pour ça (système de blibliothèque en gros, dans lequel tu peux ajouter des ressources: modèles 3D, textures, matériaux, prefabs...)





> - *est il possible de créer des objets complexes* (une voiture pourquoi pas) avec *brush* ou il faut passer par blender ou un autre logiciel 3d ?


Oula. Soft de 3D (Maya, Blender) + pas mal de code pour les véhicules. Mais c'est loin d'être le truc le plus simple à faire. Jette un oeil sur ce tuto, entre autre.





> - *est ce que je suis au bon endroit pour vous harceler de questions ?* y'a t il un autre site/endroit ?


Indice: *CryEngine 3 SDK : il est sorti !*  ::P:  Par ici plutôt pour parler d'UDK.  ::):

----------


## Ariath

Yep, super, merci encore pour tes réponses.
Pour l'exemple de la voiture, j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était une voiture statique a vocation décorative  ::): .C'était pour savoir si on peut réaliser des objets "complexes" uniquement avec brush ou si il faut passer par un autre logiciel (bon aprés je sais que c'est a moi de tester de mon coté aussi).

Pour ma prochaine fournée de question je migrerais sur l'autre forum  :;):  

Merci encore

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Il faut passer par un autre logiciel  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Je viens de tomber sur ça, quelqu'un connait ?

"CryMono"
http://crymono.inkdev.net/

----------


## Teto

Oui, cela permet de faire des scripts et autres en .NET et non en C++ (langage unique, même pour les scripts). Il y a un an quand c'est sorti il restait des choses à revoir mais c'était très prometteur. Maintenant je ne sais pas. Ceux qui avaient testé à cette époque avaient beaucoup aimé car certaines """lourdeurs"""" du C++ étaient gommées par le langage.  ::):

----------


## Froyok

C'est parce que j'ai vu passer ça, du coup je demandais :

----------


## Froyok

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmCvHel7PL8

 ::o:

----------


## nero_angelo

Je rapelle aussi qu'une nouvelle version du Ce3SDK est sorti .

----------


## Harlockin

Bonjour, le cookbook en page d'accueil est il toujours valable pour les dernières version du Ce3SDK ?

----------


## Teto

Je pense oui. Mais franchement, je l'ai acheté, et je l'ai pas trouvé terrible. Pour un ultra-noob, peut-être...

----------


## Fabiolo

Disons que le wiki en ligne est quant même bien fait, donc effectivement, sauf si tu es un débutant qui n'a jamais touché un moteur 3d, le cookbook n'est pas indispensable. L'autre bouquin du même auteur est plus pointu.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour ceux pas au courant, c'est la guerre des moteurs graphiques le *CryEngine* et l'*UDK* seront désormais disponible en version complète (à confirmer pour Crytek car peut-être qu'il y aura différents "tier") avec juste une souscription mensuelle au lieu d'une grosse somme à débourser au début.

Crytek a annoncé hier que son *CryEngine* sera disponible en souscription à partir du mois de mai pour 9.99€/9.99$ par mois et pas besoin de Royalties à payer après.

http://www.crytek.com/news/crytek-an...-usd-per-month

Même chose annoncée du côté de l'*UDK* d'ailleurs: 19.99$ / mois et 5% sur les profits engendrés ensuite.

Un article sur le sujet sur *RPS*:
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014...ription-model/

ps: j'aurai pu écrire le même sujet sur le topic de l'UDK mais j'ai complété le premier que j'ai trouvé  ::P:

----------


## Teto

T'aurais surtout pu regarder les quelques pages qui précèdent...  :;): 

Oups ! Désolé, je me suis trompé de topic. Oui, on en parle, sur le topic des news.  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

La nouvelle "formule" du CryENGINE avec souscription mensuelle est maintenant dispo sur Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/220980/

Les premiers retours sont partagés. Certains l'ont essayé? 
J'aime bien le fait que ça coûte 2 fois moins cher que l'UE par mois et sans royalties mais à voir si la qualité et l'optimisation sont au rendez-vous...

----------


## salinoc

Est-ce qu'ils comptent en sortir une version non-Steam ?

----------


## Teto

Personnellement, si j'avais à prendre un moteur, ce serait l'UE4. Parce que :
- Les MàJ dans le CE, c'est vraiment pas ça. Des features disparaissent, changent, sont moins bons, d'un patch à l'autre, comme ça, sans explication, et quand tu en demande on ne te répond pas.
- Ce qui m'avait fait choisir le CE à l'époque (lumières 100% dynamiques, voxels, etc) est dispo maintenant dans l'UE4, en plus de choses que ne possède pas CE3. L'UE4 est 2 fois plus cher, mais comme on n'est pas obligé de payer tous les mois...
- Au niveau des outils de développement, le CE3 est derrière l'UE4. Loin.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Personnellement, si j'avais à prendre un moteur, ce serait l'UE4. Parce que :
> - Les MàJ dans le CE, c'est vraiment pas ça. Des features disparaissent, changent, sont moins bons, d'un patch à l'autre, comme ça, sans explication, et quand tu en demande on ne te répond pas.
> - Ce qui m'avait fait choisir le CE à l'époque (lumières 100% dynamiques, voxels, etc) est dispo maintenant dans l'UE4, en plus de choses que ne possède pas CE3. L'UE4 est 2 fois plus cher, mais comme on n'est pas obligé de payer tous les mois...
> - Au niveau des outils de développement, le CE3 est derrière l'UE4. Loin.


Ta réponse rejoint un peu tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur CE3.  ::): 
Ce qui me plaisait, c'était le fait de ne pas avoir de Royalties à payer si je souhaitais vendre mon jeu (et je ne comprends pas trop d'ailleurs comment ils vérifieront les ventes que l'on fait, etc...).
Et puis aussi que sur l'UE4, ils indiquent qu'il faut 8Go de RAM et que je n'en ai que 4Go (mais une bonne carte graphique qui fait que je ne suis pas à la rue pour jouer mais pour développer avec UE4, je ne sais pas!).

----------


## Teto

N'hésite pas à investir sur 4Go supplémentaires. Cette mémoire est indispensable pour faire tourner les outils de dèv' et le moteur du jeu en même temps. Et un 2nd écran, si tu n'en as pas, avec un seul c'est l'enfer.  ::): 
Faut quand même un bon PC pour être à l'aise.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> N'hésite pas à investir sur 4Go supplémentaires. Cette mémoire est indispensable pour faire tourner les outils de dèv' et le moteur du jeu en même temps. Et un 2nd écran, si tu n'en as pas, avec un seul c'est l'enfer. 
> Faut quand même un bon PC pour être à l'aise.


Ok, il me faut une nouvelle carte mère alors car je suis déjà au max de RAM  ::P: 
Merci pour tes conseils!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Changement de stratégie pour Crytech!

Sortie du CryEngine V en 'pay what you want' et sans Royalties derrière.
Et sortie d'un bundle d'assets très alléchantes à petit prix pour CryEngine sur HumbleBundle. 

Je ne mets pas de lien car je suis sur téléphone.

Qui se lance pour essayer tout ça et dire si ça vaut la peine ?  ::P:

----------


## Septimium

OMG je pense acheter le bundle ce soir, juste pour le fun !
Enfin avant faut voir le contenu des packs aussi, mais 13$ pour tout ça c'est intéressant tout de même !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Y a t il des utilisateurs du CryEngine ici ? A lire les commentaires récents sur Steam, ça a l'air de manquer de documentation et de ne pas être très intuitif.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Depuis hier, même pas réussi à le télécharger pour l'instant!  ::rolleyes:: 
Trop de succès ou serveurs non adaptés....

----------


## schouffy

Les assets du bundle sont qd même très vilains. Pour un moteur AAA je veux dire.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

ah moi je les trouve bien jolies les assets extraites de "Ryse" (dans les vidéos sur Humble en tout cas).

----------


## schouffy

Oui t'as raison, j'avais regardé trop vite et ceux que j'ai vu (végétation/arbres) étaient pas terribles et j'ai cru que tout était dans ce goût là. Mais y'a des trucs bien mieux si on se fie à la vidéo.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Cela dit, j'ai enfin réussi à installer le *CryEngine* et créer un nouveau projet mais là... je ne trouve même pas comment mettre un objet dans la scène! Pas de glisser-déplacer, pas d'effet du clic droit... 
Il y a plein de menus que j'ouvre partout pourtant! Bref, ça commence mal!  ::): 

Ca contraste avec *Unity* ou *Unreal Engine* où la prise en main est bien plus intuitive (tu places les objets, la caméra, les lumières en quelques glisser-déplacer et hop!)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si tu veux de l'aide sur le *CryEngine*  .

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Si tu veux de l'aide sur le *CryEngine*  .


 ::P: 

J'ai déjà commencé à les regarder mais mon souci c'est que tous les tutoriaux sur lesquels je suis tombé pour l'instant commencent avec une scène existante. Moi je veux partir de rien direct, c'est plus simple. Mais c'est sûr que dans un de ceux là je trouverai ce que je cherche  :;):

----------

